# Help 4 heroes 2014  General Comments



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

Just to let everyone know that the Help 4 Heroes day will be Monday 29 September 2014.

The main man Rickg will post full details later, but wanted to let everyone know the date for their diaries. The course is not far from West Hill, within 30 miles to give everyone an idea of travelling distances. No more details for now, just be patient, and Rick will give full details.

Let the excitement begin.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Tease!!


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Robobum said:



			Tease!!
		
Click to expand...

 30 miles covers most courses in Surrey,Hampshire and Berkshire.


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

big difference in terms of accessibility for say 30 miles north of West Hill or 30 miles east of West Hill depending on where people live. Sadly it seems Centurion is a little outside the 30 mile range lol


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

we need to start thinking up some fundraising ideas so ..


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			30 miles covers most courses in Surrey,Hampshire and Berkshire.

Click to expand...

Just throwing it out there; Sunningale, Queenwood and Wentworth all within 10 miles ... 

Can't wait for this again already!


----------



## adiemel (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

woo hoo excitement starting here looking forward to this event again


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



fundy said:



			big difference in terms of accessibility for say 30 miles north of West Hill or 30 miles east of West Hill depending on where people live. Sadly it seems Centurion is a little outside the 30 mile range lol
		
Click to expand...

 All will be revealed shortly, but I am sure anyone that made it to West Hill last time, will be prepared to travel a few miles further for such a great day.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			we need to start thinking up some fundraising ideas so ..
		
Click to expand...

 I did think forumers could get a jam jar/ bottle and save all their coins. Other halves, children could join in. We could have a banking week just before the event, and monies then added to the Ricks charity site. Should raise a few bob over the next 7 months. Just a thought, I am sure there will be better ones out there.

It would be great if we could get as many forumers involved as possible. Fish, Rooter and co any ideas ?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

OH YES!!

Hope us northern boys are better organised this year. Davey, Stu et al... travelling and staying over + extra days??


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Hobbit said:



			Hope us northern boys are better organised this year. Davey, Stu et al... travelling and staying over + extra days??
		
Click to expand...

We should make sure those of us in the south try and also organise some games at our courses so that we can turn it into a good few days for everyone!


----------



## Robobum (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			30 miles covers most courses in Surrey,Hampshire and Berkshire.

Click to expand...

I hope you managed to seal the venue you told me about at Hayling!!!

Regardless, well done both of you again. Day off booked mins ago!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I did think forumers could get a jam jar/ bottle and save all their coins. Other halves, children could join in. We could have a banking week just before the event, and monies then added to the Ricks charity site. Should raise a few bob over the next 7 months. Just a thought, I am sure there will be better ones out there.

It would be great if we could get as many forumers involved as possible. Fish, Rooter and co any ideas ?
		
Click to expand...

just a thought for donations of 50p a birdie or Â£1 for an eagle that you get from march to oct from those interested , 

or a spin on that is to have a lottery for those interested and you get drawn a player and you pay for the birdies or eagles they get .. 

Any thougts ? is that a mad idea 

Pay a Â£1 for every .1 lost on your handicap , Â£5 penalty if you go up or dont change during the year ? charity does well out of your progress ?

Thoughts ? 

might not work .. will wreck te grey matter some more


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Already booked day off.
Just told the misses im off and that was that,simples.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Maybe you could have an auction for you Rich to have your head shaved.
I would but ive got no hair


----------



## Wayman (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Hobbit said:



			OH YES!!

Hope us northern boys are better organised this year. Davey, Stu et al... travelling and staying over + extra days??
		
Click to expand...


I might have a go with yous this year bri


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

will deffo be in this year and probably do a round on the sunday, stay over sort of thing. Can't wait


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Having had to miss last year, the date will be going straight in the diary. :thup:


----------



## MikeH (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

on it....like a bonnet

will be some strong demmand from the GM office to make the cut to play in this years event


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I will be happy to sort out a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday for those that fancy it. Just checked the diary and nothing seems to be on. If we play early enough will be back in time to watch the singles at the Ryder Cup over a beer.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



MikeH said:



			on it....like a bonnet

will be some strong demmand from the GM office to make the cut to play in this years event
		
Click to expand...

 That's what we like to hear. I think you will be pleased with the choice of course Mike.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I will be happy to sort out a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday for those that fancy it. Just checked the diary and nothing seems to be on. If we play early enough will be back in time to watch the singles at the Ryder Cup over a beer.
		
Click to expand...

Im in for this Rich.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

If there are enough Scots willing to chip in to make a weekend of it, I'd be up for that.


----------



## TXL (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



MikeH said:



			on it....like a bonnet

will be some strong demmand from the GM office to make the cut to play in this years event
		
Click to expand...

Mike, Did you notice it is the Monday after the Ryder Cup finishes. I think there may be a race back down the M6!  

Richard, I am afraid it means, yet again, I am out as I will not be leaving Scotland until sometime on the Monday.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



pokerjoke said:



			Im in for this Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Just don't bring any scissors with you.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



TXL said:



			Mike, Did you notice it is the Monday after the Ryder Cup finishes. I think there may be a race back down the M6!  

Richard, I am afraid it means, yet again, I am out as I will not be leaving Scotland until sometime on the Monday.
		
Click to expand...

 There will be later tee off times.

Sorry to hear that Anthony. I promise we are not picking dates we know you can not make.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I will be happy to sort out a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday for those that fancy it. Just checked the diary and nothing seems to be on. If we play early enough will be back in time to watch the singles at the Ryder Cup over a beer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for HFH....is it royal ascot? . 

It's round 2 of our club champs on the Sunday, so may have to  give blackmoor a miss


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



therod said:



			I'm in for HFH....is it royal ascot? . 

(
		
Click to expand...

 Hey who told you.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Injured for the last two so cotton wool me thinks to make it this time


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I will be happy to sort out a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday for those that fancy it. Just checked the diary and nothing seems to be on. If we play early enough will be back in time to watch the singles at the Ryder Cup over a beer.
		
Click to expand...

I like the sound of that Richard.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Finances allowing I may stop over this year so as I can enjoy a couple of sherbets


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Hobbit said:



			OH YES!!

Hope us northern boys are better organised this year. Davey, Stu et al... travelling and staying over + extra days??
		
Click to expand...

Up for a curry again Hobbit?


----------



## adiemel (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Oh yes defiantely got to have a curry the before again that was a great night last year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



adiemel said:



			Oh yes defiantely got to have a curry the before again that was a great night last year
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you again mate, I'll wait & see where the venue is & then make enquiries for a suitable location, although a return to last year's venue would be no bad thing.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I'm in again, keep up the good work You 2


----------



## Midnight (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Date checked, Wife told, I am in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Up for it and will book the day off tomorrow. Any chance of joining the shindig at Blackmoor


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Ok so I know this is a charity event and this thread was started as a heads up. But can somebody fill me in on roughly what the format and costs of this are. I'm well up for a game and raising some money. I just don't have a cue about what this is?

Mark


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Work means I can't take time off during that time.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Hobbit said:



			OH YES!!

Hope us northern boys are better organised this year. Davey, Stu et al... travelling and staying over + extra days??
		
Click to expand...

We were just talking about H4H the other day saying we need to make a weekend of it and stay over after the game and perhaps get another in on the Tuesday before heading back home.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Blue in Munich said:



			Up for a curry again Hobbit?
		
Click to expand...




adiemel said:



			Oh yes defiantely got to have a curry the before again that was a great night last year
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah, maybe this time when Kraxx goes to the netty we watch him return from outside, that would be a picture.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Another 500 mile round trip - well worth it, can't wait to play again and all for a good cause to boot:swing:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Khamelion said:



			Hell yeah, maybe this time when Kraxx goes to the netty we watch him return from outside, that would be a picture. 

Click to expand...

Doesn't matter where we see him from as long as he doesn't see us!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



D4RK1 said:



			Ok so I know this is a charity event and this thread was started as a heads up. But can somebody fill me in on roughly what the format and costs of this are. I'm well up for a game and raising some money. I just don't have a cue about what this is?

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Last year we paid Â£75 for the bacon roll, 18 holes and the meal after, a fair proportion of which went direct to the pot.  There were/will be side bets up on the forum which will be paid into the pot.  Players try and blag a four ball voucher from their club which then gets auctioned afterwards, again raising money.  Certain companies donate prizes to the auction, last years best offer was a set of custom-fit Orkas with a nearly new Mercedes thrown inâ€¦â€¦. , others were things like Loudmouth clothing vouchers, you can bid to play with GM staff, basically anything that will raise money for a very worthy cause, you get the idea, turn up, play golf, dig deep.  You also get a chance to put a face to the names that you banter with on here, what more could you want.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



D4RK1 said:



			Ok so I know this is a charity event and this thread was started as a heads up. But can somebody fill me in on roughly what the format and costs of this are. I'm well up for a game and raising some money. I just don't have a cue about what this is?

Mark
		
Click to expand...

 Full details will follow shortly Mark. 

You may want to search the threads for last years event, to get some idea of the day. Â£18,000 was raised, 103 golfers played on the day, so worth pencilling in your diary.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



virtuocity said:



			If there are enough Scots willing to chip in to make a weekend of it, I'd be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

Add on 2 [non Spanish] seniors.:thup:can we use or bus passes.


----------



## adiemel (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



D4RK1 said:



			Ok so I know this is a charity event and this thread was started as a heads up. But can somebody fill me in on roughly what the format and costs of this are. I'm well up for a game and raising some money. I just don't have a cue about what this is?

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Mark I went to this event for the first time last year. If you can do it I recommend that you attend. It is just a fantastic day and you help to raise money for a good cause.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

For those that want to stay over, there are plenty of cheap travel lodges within a few miles. Â£25 a night. We are very friendly down South, so even invaders from North of the border are welcome.

Anyone that wants to play at Blackmoor is very welcome. I should be able to get members to sign everyone in so should only be about Â£25 a round.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Will you be allowing the use of GPS devices?

And larger holes for delc?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Missed last year due to work, I will be booking the day off in the morning and possibly the Tuesday as well and if i can get a game and watch the ryder cup at Blackmoor that days sounds a winner already, Cracking work rickg and richart :thup: Let's beat the Â£18000 from last year.


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Thanks for the replies folks. The diary has been kept clear for this. I'll make surd I keep my eyes peeled for the main details and where to sign up. I'm sure its a great day/weekend out playing golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Leave request in and awaiting approval


----------



## dufferman (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Can't wait. Last year was a blast. I'm in!


----------



## Break90 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Definitely interested in this, is it open to all forum members? Guests?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Holidays booked, but then that bit is easy, I control the holidays for the team


----------



## wookie (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Diaried and looking forward to finding out location.

Any clues?!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Great stuff, looking forward to it already. Just hope you've booked somewhere that drains well, just in case its still bloody raining!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

29th September a bit borderline for being in Spain, but we normally go the first Monday in October so I should be in!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

It was ok last year, I'll pencil it in and see what happens!


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



chrisd said:



			It was ok last year, I'll pencil it in and see what happens!



Click to expand...

 Did you play last year ?



SaintHacker said:



			Great stuff, looking forward to it already. Just hope you've booked somewhere that drains well, just in case its still bloody raining!
		
Click to expand...

 Heathland course, but by September it will be hot and dry.



Break90 said:



			Definitely interested in this, is it open to all forum members? Guests?
		
Click to expand...

 All forum members can play,  Guests will be invited once forumers have had their chance. 



wookie said:



			Diaried and looking forward to finding out location.

Any clues?!
		
Click to expand...

Heathland within 30 miles of West Hill. Surely you can guess from that.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Heathland within 30 miles of West Hill. Surely you can guess from that. 

Click to expand...

Queenwood is Heathland. It's Queenwood isn't it? Tell me it's Queenwood.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



jimbob.someroo said:



			queenwood is heathland. It's queenwood isn't it? Tell me it's queenwood.
		
Click to expand...

jimbob...jimbob...wake up jimbob...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I wish Mr G would hurry up and put us out of our misery


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I agree, being an East Midlander I have no idea what is within 30 miles of West Hill. In fact it could all be a big ruse and it is West Hill again (which would be great)


----------



## Twire (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

My guess would be The Berkshire.... or an outside bet Sunningdale.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Heathland within 30 miles of West Hill. Surely you can guess from that. 

Click to expand...

Sunningdale


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



chrisd said:



			It was ok last year, I'll pencil it in and see what happens!



Click to expand...



Maybe it'll be a qualifier this year....


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



virtuocity said:



			If there are enough Scots willing to chip in to make a weekend of it, I'd be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

Might well be up for that mate.  Won't be able to make a decision for a wee while but I'm interested and, if I can make it, then I'm up for making a weekend of it.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



GB72 said:



			I agree, being an East Midlander I have no idea what is within 30 miles of West Hill. In fact it could all be a big ruse and it is West Hill again (which would be great)
		
Click to expand...

I would take the 30 miles with a pinch of salt. New course for the forum though, and not The Berkshire, Sunningdale and Queenwood.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I would take the 30 miles with a pinch of salt. New course for the forum though, and not The Berkshire, Sunningdale and Queenwood.
		
Click to expand...

And I would guess a new course for 95% of forumers to play


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			And I would guess a new course for 95% of forumers to play
		
Click to expand...

 I think so. I have played it before (badly)


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			And I would guess a new course for 95% of forumers to play
		
Click to expand...

Centurion it is I reckon.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Wherever it is - Im in. Looking forward to it! As ever - Big hand to those who put it together:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Birchy said:



			Centurion it is I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I would love it to be as its an excellent course, it still only has a temporary clubhouse, which is very nice, but it wouldn't be able to cater for us immediately after on site!  Unless the clubhouse is going up and will be finished by then :mmm:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

according to Google Earth its about 30 miles from West Hill to Centurion 

OOOOOOOOH

Wishful thinking or is it?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			As much as I would love it to be as its an excellent course, it still only has a temporary clubhouse, which is very nice, but it wouldn't be able to cater for us immediately after on site!  Unless the clubhouse is going up and will be finished by then :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

All you need is somebody with a big gob and a load of garden furniture 

TBH I reckon it would be more than 95% haven't played there too, more like 99.9% :rofl:

Don't know the area well enough to guess any others as well


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

West Sussex golf club, 28 miles south of West Hill. Has the forum been there before?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			West Sussex golf club, 28 miles south of West Hill. Has the forum been there before?
		
Click to expand...

Would have thought that the boys might not have wanted to venture too far further south, although could be wrong.

Centurion would be great. Where is the London club? Is that within 30 miles? Hang on, have we been entered in the Matchplay?!?!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			West Sussex golf club, 28 miles south of West Hill. Has the forum been there before?
		
Click to expand...

Just looked on their website and all I can see is 






:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Too much speculation guys......... and some of you have got very vivid imaginations!! 

I'm just putting the thread together so it should be up in the next half hour with all the details....

I don't think there'll be many disappointed...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Birchy said:



			Just looked on their website and all I can see is 

View attachment 9040




:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

how on earth have i missed this?! Rooter in! gonna start making sure my white troos are extra white this year! 

Let me know if you need any assistance guys, you know where i am!


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			I did think forumers could get a jam jar/ bottle and save all their coins. Other halves, children could join in. We could have a banking week just before the event, and monies then added to the Ricks charity site. Should raise a few bob over the next 7 months. Just a thought, I am sure there will be better ones out there.

It would be great if we could get as many forumers involved as possible. Fish, Rooter and co any ideas ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll get the "Bonus Ball Lottery" up and running again, only around 50% of the numbers were taken up last time but it still raised Â£400.63 inclusive of gift aid :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			I'll get the "Bonus Ball Lottery" up and running again, only around 50% of the numbers were taken up last time but it still raised Â£400.63 inclusive of gift aid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Robin. It proved profitable for the charity, and for the Hart family.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



rickg said:



			Here are the details:

Date Mon 29th sept 2014.

Booking is for 100 golfers. Forum members and selected guests first, then guests only if spaces can't be filled.

We have a two tee start booked between 8.30 and 10.30. 

Venue    www.northhantsgolf.co.uk. 

Some good reviews on www.top100golfcourses.co.uk

Price Â£90

Breakdown Costs:  golf & grub  Â£55 & HFH donation Â£35

Normal cost of a round is Â£60 so with food thrown in you can see that Richart has done another Stirling job with negotiating a deal.

The Â£35 donation will be paid directly on the HFH charity page that will be set up over the coming days.

One change this year is that Northants want the payment ahead of the day, so Richart will be sending out details in due course of how to pay the Â£55 and when this will be due.

There are five Travel Lodges within 6 miles of the course. Â£25 a night so book early.

Just very brief details to start with......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great work Rick and Richart, Is it worth a new thread and a sticky.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



rickg said:



			Here are the details:

Date Mon 29th sept 2014.

Booking is for 100 golfers. Forum members and selected guests first, then guests only if spaces can't be filled.

We have a two tee start booked between 8.30 and 10.30. 

Venue    www.northhantsgolf.co.uk. 

Some good reviews on www.top100golfcourses.co.uk

Price Â£90

Breakdown Costs:  golf & grub  Â£55 & HFH donation Â£35

Normal cost of a round is Â£60 so with food thrown in you can see that Richart has done another Stirling job with negotiating a deal.

The Â£35 donation will be paid directly on the HFH charity page that will be set up over the coming days.

One change this year is that Northants want the payment ahead of the day, so Richart will be sending out details in due course of how to pay the Â£55 and when this will be due.

There are five Travel Lodges within 6 miles of the course. Â£25 a night so book early.

Just very brief details to start with......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top track, I've played next door a few times and look over at it, I've only ever heard excellent reviews of it, great stuff Rick :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

In! Good course too 

Top job again fellas!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



rickg said:



			Here are the details:

Date Mon 29th sept 2014.

Booking is for 100 golfers. Forum members and selected guests first, then guests only if spaces can't be filled.

We have a two tee start booked between 8.30 and 10.30. 

Venue    www.northhantsgolf.co.uk. 

Some good reviews on www.top100golfcourses.co.uk

Price Â£90

Breakdown Costs:  golf & grub  Â£55 & HFH donation Â£35

Normal cost of a round is Â£60 so with food thrown in you can see that Richart has done another Stirling job with negotiating a deal.

The Â£35 donation will be paid directly on the HFH charity page that will be set up over the coming days.

One change this year is that Northants want the payment ahead of the day, so Richart will be sending out details in due course of how to pay the Â£55 and when this will be due.

There are five Travel Lodges within 6 miles of the course. Â£25 a night so book early.

From their website:

*Here is a course which stands up to the most rigorous comparison with some of its neighbours in Surrey and Hants. A James Braid design that was improved by the legendary Harry Colt in 1913, the course is a superb example of a mature heathland layout with a delightful mix of heather and tall trees bordering each impressively manicured fairway. Measuring 6600 yards from the back tees, North Hants is a true test of every club in the bag and now enjoys the sort of greens and fairways that only a recently installed irrigation system can ensure.*


Just very brief details to start with......:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Im in! get the charity page set up Rick! come on man, sort it out!!


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Could a mod perhaps put Rick's post to the top of the thread if possible ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

oh great, a 200/194yd par 3 too start, that puts me inbetween pw and 9 iron


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I'm in
Cracking job Wallace and Gromit - not sure who's who....


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			Top track, I've played next door a few times and look over at it, I've only ever heard excellent reviews of it, great stuff Rick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Northants  only just used the link  

Looks very nice indeed :clap:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			oh great, a 200/194yd par 3 too start, that puts me inbetween pw and 9 iron 

Click to expand...

At least you get a shot on it..


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Just checked the course website out an perused the hole photo's and it looks a truly excellent choice, getting excited already but also $h1tting bricks as the 29th ain't that far away and I've not played any comps yet to try and get my handicap down.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



rickg said:



			Here are the details:
Venuewww.northhantsgolf.co.uk.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Rick, not much more than the average timgolfy drive from my house. Can get massively overfreshed after golf and then taxi home!
Will look into Sunday or Tuesday golf options at Royale Hartley Wintney for those making a an extended trip


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



MikeH said:



			Nice work Rick, not much more than the average timgolfy drive from my house. Can get massively overfreshed after golf and then taxi home!
Will look into Sunday or Tuesday golf options at Royale Hartley Wintney for those making a an extended trip
		
Click to expand...


Is it true you have a 9 bedroom house ?


Cant see this being a possibility but wheres the nearest airport guys ? English geography is Zilch


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			I thought it was Northants  only just used the link  

Looks very nice indeed :clap:
		
Click to expand...

 Yes it is North Hants. Lovely course, Justin Rose's home course. If it is good enough for him .......... It is a cross between Blackmoor and West Hill, two courses it is often compared with. More hills than Blackmoor, and tighter than West Hill.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			tighter than West Hill.

Click to expand...

Oh Joy, Deep, Deep Joy....


----------



## adiemel (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

oh boy what a course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			Cant see this being a possibility but wheres the nearest airport guys ? English geography is Zilch
		
Click to expand...

Heathrow unless you want to park your private jet at Farnborough


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Heathrow unless you want to park your private jet at Farnborough
		
Click to expand...


Nah pilot has that week off , 

Thanks


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Good work guys. Will keep an eye on this and confirm when my work situation is sorted one way or another. Would love to make this one after missing the last 2..


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			I'll get the "Bonus Ball Lottery" up and running again, only around 50% of the numbers were taken up last time but it still raised Â£400.63 inclusive of gift aid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Up and running and taking numbers already :thup:

http://bit.ly/1euyTX7


----------



## cookelad (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Looks a beauty well worthy of a trip across town!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			Is it true you have a 9 bedroom house ?


Cant see this being a possibility but wheres the nearest airport guys ? English geography is Zilch
		
Click to expand...

Southampton or bournemouth could also be a cheaper option for you, will be plenty of guys from near both who could help you with a lift from the airport.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			tighter than West Hill.

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Oh Joy, Deep, Deep Joy....
		
Click to expand...

I second that Imurg

I did do a google search for an appropriate image that showed 'Tight', but putting tight into google images brought up some surprising and not very appropriate photos.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Rooter said:



			Southampton or bournemouth could also be a cheaper option for you, will be plenty of guys from near both who could help you with a lift from the airport.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks on both counts mate


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

So who is a member there? I looked at green fees for a cheeky practice round and i much prefer the members guests rates!!

And no prob BP!


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Imurg said:



			Oh Joy, Deep, Deep Joy....
		
Click to expand...

 Only joking, it is not runway wide, but even I have hit a few fairways there. Very fair test, especially once you know there is a huge pond down the 3rd hole.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

At Richards request, Ive moved Ricks post with all the details and given it, its own "official" thread Can we leave that thread clear of general comment, so only Rick & Richard post to it, otherwise info will get lost amongst all the comments

Feel free to use this thread for general comments

Here to help


----------



## bozza (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Already got the date booked off for the Ryder Cup weekend so I'm up for this, looks a stunning course.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Only joking, it is not runway wide, but even I have hit a few fairways there. Very fair test, especially once you know there is a huge pond down the 3rd hole.
		
Click to expand...

Does Homer know..?


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Imurg said:



			Does Homer know..?
		
Click to expand...

 I think it is in the course planner.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			At Richards request, Ive moved Ricks post with all the details and given it, its own "official" thread Can we leave that thread clear of general comment, so only Rick & Richard post to it, otherwise info will get lost amongst all the comments

Feel free to use this thread for general comments

Here to help
		
Click to expand...

Phil, Do you want people to put their attendance to the event on this thread or the other thread? If you just put if you are attending on the other thread and that's it then it should keep it tidy, This thread will go on for months and some may get missed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Phil, Do you want people to put their attendance to the event on this thread or the other thread? If you just put if you are attending on the other thread and that's it then it should keep it tidy, This thread will go on for months and some may get missed.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. ill ask richard. may start a separate thread just for attendees


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Good point. ill ask richard. may start a separate thread just for attendees
		
Click to expand...

 We could start a new thread for attendees when Rick gets the new charity site set up. Forumers can put their name down, and pay the deposit to the H4H charity at the same time. Not sure how long it takes to set up the charity site, but no doubt Rick will advise.

In the meantime just put your interest down on this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I'm in :thup:

Wonderful course to pick - tight and tough :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm in :thup:

Wonderful course to pick - tight and tough :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. You will put the wild drivers off.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			Thanks on both counts mate
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Need a lift. Let me know.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. You will put the wild drivers off.

Click to expand...


Oops 

Oh and anything I can do to help please let me know - wonderful charity :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I remember the first 6 holes where I got 16 points. Then the other 12 aren't as easy 
Stiffed the first to inside a foot for a tap in birdie


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Paperboy said:



			I remember the first 6 holes where I got 16 points. Then the other 12 aren't as easy 
Stiffed the first to inside a foot for a tap in birdie 

Click to expand...

So in the draw for who goes off the 1st tee, Paperboy tees off first with all watching  no pressure


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Yes please. Can see my card already, and that's another double.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Khamelion said:



			So in the draw for who goes off the 1st tee, Paperboy tees off first with all watching  no pressure 

Click to expand...

It was the first time I'd ever seen a starter on a golf course. Was a bit nervous stood on the tee, with 3 groups of our society behind me. Stiffed a 5 wood I think it was


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

North Hants is an awesome course, usually very presented at all times of the year too.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Paperboy said:



			It was the first time I'd ever seen a starter on a golf course. Was a bit nervous stood on the tee, with 3 groups of our society behind me. Stiffed a 5 wood I think it was 

Click to expand...

 Was that when the 1st hole was a 300 yard par 4 ? It used to be a nice easy starting hole, but when the Club sold some land they shortened the hole to a very difficult par 3. They did build the huge clubhouse with the money raised though.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Lol, I only just hit driver over 200 yards let alone a 5 wood


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Khamelion said:



			So in the draw for who goes off the 1st tee, Paperboy tees off first with all watching  no pressure 

Click to expand...

Has anyone mentioned that the 10th is also a long par 3, just as difficult  

Don't panic though, you can get round NH quite easily without a driver  :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Travel lodge booked at Â£26 for the night. Only a mile from the course


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Rick has put up the Just Giving details on the "official Thread"

See you there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Rick has put up the Just Giving details on the "official Thread"

See you there 

Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			I anticipate that I will need to collect payments of Â£55 from each player about four weeks before the big day. i.e approximately end of August. 

As Rick has highlighted please DO NOT pay monies due to the golf club on the charity site. You should just be paying Â£35 to the charity site, plus any raffle tickets you would like. Any mistakes will give Rick even more grey hairs.

Click to expand...

Just to confirm that the donation to the charity site is my deposit for the day ?


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Paid Up. Anything needs doing..just gimme a shout.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Just to confirm that the donation to the charity site is my deposit for the day ?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes the payment of Â£35 to the charity site guarantees your place on the day. I will collect the balance due of Â£55, and I will pay directly to North Hants nearer the time. Hope it makes sense Phil but any queries send me a pm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Yes the payment of Â£35 to the charity site guarantees your place on the day. I will collect the balance due of Â£55, and I will pay directly to North Hants nearer the time. Hope it makes sense Phil but any queries send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good to me 

Will ask a few courses near here for some rounds for Auction :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Am paid up and raring to go


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Leave in, deposit paid, looking forward to it, great work R & R.


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

OK....first list looks like this......including gift aid, Â£400 already on day 1....well done and thanks to all the early payers..:thup:

I'll update on a regular basis and will go through the list to capture all those that have confirmed they'd like to play.




click to enlarge


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Monday after the Ryder cup, great day for golf! 3 days of watching golf and drinking beer, followed by a great day raising money and having a laugh.
Look forward to it, have heard the track is very decent and although short full of danger..........with some slippery greens to boot. 
Bring it on!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

8 months left to find the trophy........ Now where did I put it??


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I bid Â£10 to play in Justin Rose's group.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just paid Â£45 plus gift aid. Day booked off (and day after if there's another game) and hoping for a trip somewhere the day before too like Blackmoor. Looking forward to seeing Mr Harris on a serious refuelling mission after!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Paid up. Signed, sealed, delivered, I'm in.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



jimbob.someroo said:



			Paid up. Signed, sealed, delivered, I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

 Back to defend your long drive and nearest the pin prizes.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

That's me paid up, anyone know any good sun dances, I need to get the course dried out so I can get out there and play.


----------



## wookie (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Less than a mile and a half walk home for me!

Nice course for those who haven't played it with some very good looking holes and for the most part not too tight I don't think compared to West Hill or Blackmoor.  

I would have joined there but a; they out the joining fee back up to circa Â£3k from Â£1k and b; the membership can be a bit cliquey - most people I know who are members there play in their own small groups only and there was apparently not a good response recently when they tried doing drawn comps.

Generally in very good condition and although it's been closed a bit recently it generally drains very well.  (I'm really hoping we're not still worrying about that by then)

There's a Premier Inn about half a mile away towards Fleet town centre and some rooms above a pizzeria / pub called The Station the same distance (although I'd avoid eating there if my last visit was anything to go by).  These are also right next to train station if not coming by car.

There's also a Travelodge / Harvester back up towards the motorway junction but then you wouldn't really be in striking distance of other pubs / restaurants.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'm in but can't pay the deposit til next month. Looking forward to playing in this event again!!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

All paid up and raring to go. 

Great day for a great cause :thup:

Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

From April I will offer mulligans at 50p, during the Sunday Roll-Up I organise, hoping to raise a few quid


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Back to defend your long drive and nearest the pin prizes. 

Click to expand...

Yeh! Might give someone else a chance at one of them this year ...


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



jimbob.someroo said:



			Yeh! Might give someone else a chance at one of them this year ...
		
Click to expand...

Does it have to be on the same fairway you drive off


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

That's me paid up and booked in the Travelodge, at Â£26 to park your head the night before for a fresh start, its a no brainer.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			That's me paid up and booked in the Travelodge, at Â£26 to park your head the night before for a fresh start, its a no brainer.
		
Click to expand...

Which one did you book?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			Which one did you book?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to figure out which to avoid?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit paid and Travelodge booked.

All I have to do now is book the time off, it was easier when I was still working nowadays I have to clear it with the real Guv'nor. "Yes dear, just coming........"


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What hotels are people kipping in? Seems daft being spread all over when we could meet up for a beer in the hotel or nearby hostelry and a curry as last year.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			What hotels are people kipping in? Seems daft being spread all over when we could meet up for a beer in the hotel or nearby hostelry and a curry as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge at Fleet.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			Which one did you book?
		
Click to expand...

Cove Road
Fleet
GU51 2SH



jimbob.someroo said:



			Trying to figure out which to avoid?
		
Click to expand...

Oi, it'll end up  
	




Khamelion said:



			What hotels are people kipping in? Seems daft being spread all over when we could meet up for a beer in the hotel or nearby hostelry and a curry as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Cove Road
Fleet
GU51 2SH

Then wander to nearest pub & curry house, need some local intelligence


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just found a Harvester almost next door called the Tree House for a few beers and The Gurkha Square has excellent reviews for an Indian Restaurant.  Fleet road across from the golf course is littered with places :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Looks like that Travelodge will be busy


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Apparently the Travelodge is only 1.4 miles from the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



MetalMickie said:



			Apparently the Travelodge is only 1.4 miles from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Will feel like 14 staggering back again


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Will feel like 14 staggering back again
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I thought you would have recognised my athleticism having played behind me last year.

But then again perhaps you did!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Your hotel is a 5 min cab to the high street, oodles of choice there! you could walk, but i am lazy. (ps i am not gonna be there either! LOL) I live about 30 mins from the course! Schweeet!


----------



## TXL (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Will feel like 14 staggering back again
		
Click to expand...

Would not advise that stagger - the road has no pavements!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Are people staying the night after also?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I think a few of us from the North East are hoping to maybe get down early for a game on Sunday, stay over on Monday night and grab another game before heading back up to the North East on Tuesday, but nothing suggested or confirmed yet.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Blue in Munich said:



			Up for a curry again Hobbit?
		
Click to expand...




adiemel said:



			Oh yes defiantely got to have a curry the before again that was a great night last year
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Hell yeah, maybe this time when Kraxx goes to the netty we watch him return from outside, that would be a picture. 

Click to expand...

Oui, Oui Churchie!!

Hotel booked for two nights...

And donation done


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			I think a few of us from the North East are hoping to maybe get down early for a game on Sunday, stay over on Monday night and grab another game before heading back up to the North East on Tuesday, but nothing suggested or confirmed yet.
		
Click to expand...

There will definitely be games arranged on the Sunday, and probably the Tuesday as well. Those travelling the furthest will get priority, but I am sure everyone that wants a game will get one.:thup: We are very hospitable down South, and also have some great courses to show off. My Club is less than 30 minutes from Fleet (North Hants) and I should be able to get most in at guest rates. Will put up a thread nearer the time, but it will be well worth those up North travelling down.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Will definitely be able to get as many as interested onto Tidworth for not very much...marketing Director is a generous sort... About 30/40 minutes away


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



El Bandito said:



			Will definitely be able to get as many as interested onto Tidworth for not very much...marketing Director is a generous sort... About 30/40 minutes away
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure if everyone realises but Tidworth is where Tedworth House is based. This is one of the four Help for Heroes recovery centres, and where James Burns is based. James has supported our day for the last three years, and always gives a very moving speech when he collects our cheque.

It would be very appropriate to have a game at Tidworth, and I might be able to get James to show us round the 'tin hut' where the H4H staff are based. It is an amazing place, which has to be visited to believed. 

Perhaps we could sort something for the Tuesday Stuart ?


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Not sure if everyone realises but Tidworth is where Tedworth House is based. This is one of the four Help for Heroes recovery centres, and where James Burns is based. James has supported our day for the last three years, and always gives a very moving speech when he collects our cheque.

It would be very appropriate to have a game at Tidworth, and I might be able to get James to show us round the 'tin hut' where the H4H staff are based. It is an amazing place, which has to be visited to believed. 

Perhaps we could sort something for the Tuesday Stuart ?
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all Rich. I'm sure we can get something done. I'll have a head scratch.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

That's me and Kraxx booked in the travel lodge on Cove road as well. We've got three nights booked, may as well make a good long weekend of it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			That's me and Kraxx booked in the travel lodge on Cove road as well. We've got three nights booked, may as well make a good long weekend of it.
		
Click to expand...

There is quite a few of us already booked into that travelodge, should be a good laugh for a few drinks then a taxi back :thup: Booked in for Sunday and Monday night.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			That's me and Kraxx booked in the travel lodge on Cove road as well. We've got three nights booked, may as well make a good long weekend of it.
		
Click to expand...

Party on dude! 

Adie, Blue, Fish-meister et al for another curry night, a mug of Horlicks and swapping knitting patterns!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			There is quite a few of us already booked into that travelodge, should be a good laugh for a few drinks then a taxi back :thup: Booked in for Sunday and Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

I hope at that Travelodge they understand "Northern" :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			I hope at that Travelodge they understand "Northern" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I want to see the receptionist face when they see you in your new loudmouth trousers :rofl:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Donation done. Had a quick look at the website, I particularly like the lok of the 17th, 500 yds off the whites. So a 3 wood and an 8 iron should see me home quite happily
And it looks like easy walking distance to the station, therefore no driving = lots of shandy!:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SaintHacker said:



			Donation done. Had a quick look at the website, I particularly like the lok of the 17th, 500 yds off the whites. So a 3 wood and an 8 iron should see me home quite happily
And it looks like easy walking distance to the station, therefore no driving = lots of shandy!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's a good par 5. Reachable in 2 but a raised green so staying on the dance floor ain't easy. And if the flag is back left only a man with big cahooners goes for it


----------



## Rooter (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



drive4show said:



			It's a good par 5. Reachable in 2 but a raised green so staying on the dance floor ain't easy. And if the flag is back left only a man with big cahooners goes for it   

Click to expand...

sounds like a challenge. nominate to go for it in 2, if you fail you donate Â£X to the bucket.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			sounds like a challenge. nominate to go for it in 2, if you fail you donate Â£X to the bucket.
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention that to go for it in 2 you have to take on the bunker off the tee? Lay up and it's out of reach. Or go down the left side and have the tougher line in. Good hole!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			sounds like a challenge. nominate to go for it in 2, if you fail you donate Â£X to the bucket.
		
Click to expand...

He who dares Rodney, he who dares...


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SaintHacker said:



			He who dares Rodney, he who dares...
		
Click to expand...

and this time next year.....................................................we'll still be in the cabbage looking for balls


----------



## JCW (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What about a 50 p fine for every bunker you go into and 50p again if you don't get out 1st time and a pound for every stroke there after on the same bunker  .....................Just note it on your scorecard and pay after ..............EYG


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			I hope at that Travelodge they understand "Northern" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Northern they will understand (I expect they watch Coronation St but I am a bit concerned they might struggle with Brummie, and if there are any yam-yams amongst us there really will be problems .


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



JCW said:



			What about a 50 p fine for every bunker you go into and 50p again if you don't get out 1st time and a pound for every stroke there after on the same bunker  .....................Just note it on your scorecard and pay after ..............EYG
		
Click to expand...

 Says the man with the 6 handicap.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			I hope at that Travelodge they understand "Northern" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Heor yer gan Borchy, this should help yee

http://newcastleupontyne.tripod.com/geordie.html


----------



## wookie (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

...and they've recently (last year I think) put in bunkers across the fairway at what would probably be most peoples driving area so unless you're forum distance off the tee or with your 3 wood off the deck it's become very tricky

.....edit didn't see all the posts under d4s original post about on in 2


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			I hope at that Travelodge they understand "Northern" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As I am in there for 2 nights it will at least be one southerner the staff will understand.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



anotherdouble said:



			As I am in there for 2 nights it will at least be one southerner the staff will understand.
		
Click to expand...

An interpreter, perfect   Good luck with my drunken Scottish......!

Just donated on the page, wanted to play in these for a couple of years now so good to finally be able to support one of them.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I want to see the receptionist face when they see you in your new loudmouth trousers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ive still not quite made my mind up on which ones yet but im sure she will love them


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just sent my donation :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Just sent my donation :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm booked into the hotel as well mate. Will pay the donation as soon as I get confirmation of the time off from work.


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			I'm booked into the hotel as well mate. Will pay the donation as soon as I get confirmation of the time off from work.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate, Road Trip down from the NW !!!!!!!

Deposit sent !!


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

updated list:

22 deposits already received, (nearly 1/4 of the spaces available). Including raffle ticket purchases and after adding gift aid we're already up to Â£1250. Great start guys! :thup:




click to enlarge


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

We're trying to buy a new house at the mo so for now I'm oot may well need to rely on drop outs. Great effort R&R :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Tiger said:



			We're trying to buy a new house at the mo so for now I'm oot may well need to rely on drop outs. Great effort R&R :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tiger , it's 1 day , a Monday , houses complete on a Friday , it's 8 months away, just do it buddy


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Tiger , it's 1 day , a Monday , houses complete on a Friday , it's 8 months away, just do it buddy 

Click to expand...

 Well said Phil. Tiger you need to get your priorities right. We will take it very personally if you don't play.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit sent.
 Should be a good couple of days away for a great cause :thup:

I think the North West lot will have to get the the York tour bus back on the road!!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

You'll have to excuse the stutter


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Great to see so many coming down from the North.:thup: Be careful though, I came down nearly 50 years ago and have never made it back.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Ok then.. I've gambled on my rota being suitable and I've paid the deposit and booked the hotel...:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Great to see so many coming down from the North.:thup: Be careful though, I came down nearly 50 years ago and have never made it back.

Click to expand...

I have an extra long bungee code and wor lass with a long shepherd's crook as back up.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Great to see so many coming down from the North.:thup: Be careful though, I came down nearly 50 years ago and have never made it back.

Click to expand...

How is the missionary work progressing?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Be careful though, I came down nearly 50 years ago and have never made it back.

Click to expand...


Yes, but they've invented trains since then!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Great to see so many coming down from the North.:thup: Be careful though, I came down nearly 50 years ago and have never made it back.

Click to expand...

We did as well but five years later the Escape Committee came to our rescue. Trouble is I still find myself having a "barth" after walking on "grarse". 

Just goes to show, "you can take the boy out of Chiselhurst but you can not take Chiselhurst out of the boy".


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



MetalMickie said:



			We did as well but five years later the Escape Committee came to our rescue. Trouble is I still find myself having a "barth" after walking on "grarse". 

Just goes to show, "you can take the boy out of Chiselhurst but you can not take Chiselhurst out of the boy".
		
Click to expand...

They allow Northerners in Chislehurst? Are standards slipping there or were you confined to the cavesâ€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



anotherdouble said:



			As I am in there for 2 nights it will at least be one southerner the staff will understand.
		
Click to expand...

Two southerners for the Sunday nightâ€¦.


----------



## adiemel (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

well deposit paid. raffle tickets brought. Travelodge at fleet booked for the sunday night. I am in just got to find away of getting there now


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I am going Adie, if I can get deposit/hotel booked asap I am happy to give you a lift (unless someone closer offers and you dont mind going in a hairdressers car)


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Blue in Munich said:



			Two southerners for the Sunday nightâ€¦.

Click to expand...

Good news. Saves me talking to myself all night. Coz you know us southerners are a moody bunch and don't talk to nobody:thup:. Already I have counted 11 I think staying at the hotel. Should be a good night.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



anotherdouble said:



			Good news. Saves me talking to myself all night. Coz you know us southerners are a moody bunch and don't talk to nobody:thup:. Already I have counted 11 I think staying at the hotel. Should be a good night.
		
Click to expand...

Should make for an interesting night at the curry house


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Possibly only going to be their for the one day 

So anyone around this area who would like a lift just give a shout


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			Should make for an interesting night at the curry house 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't relish being the chamber maid:lol:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Blue in Munich said:



			They allow Northerners in Chislehurst? Are standards slipping there or were you confined to the cavesâ€¦.

Click to expand...

 Who you calling a Northerner? Us Brummies don't take kindly to being called names like that.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			Should make for an interesting night at the curry house 

Click to expand...

Looks like we'll have to book somewhere...


----------



## adiemel (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

well know I am up for a curry again, was a great night last year


----------



## philly169 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

very tempted by this....


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Hobbit said:



			Looks like we'll have to book somewhere...
		
Click to expand...

Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Menu for that place looks cracking, curry after the Ryder cup :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Are you all going to be playing on the Sunday ? One idea was to play at Blackmoor and get back to watch the end of the Ryder Cup at the Club. Might affect your timing.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If we can get a decent number together, I'm sure we can persaude somewhere to put up a voucher for the auction.


----------



## wookie (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this and don't mind sorting it out this end if you like Robin.

The Gurkha is good but not that big so depending on numbers may not be the best option.

A couple of the Indian curry houses do a buffet on Sunday which may be the best value or there is a lovely Thai place (but hugely cheap) if that's preferred.

How many do we reckon?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Menu for that place looks cracking, curry after the Ryder cup :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

would deffo be up for Blackmoor followed by Ryder cup and a few sherbets


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Sounds like a plan 

Click to expand...

Round at Blackmoor followed by watching Ryder cup inc beers followed by curry, is there such a thing as a perfect Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Round at Blackmoor followed by watching Ryder cup inc beers followed by curry, is there such a thing as a perfect Sunday. 

Click to expand...

I hope we arent doing anything major on the Monday................












:rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Chris D told me today that the best part of last years day was the journey home? Nothing about the company during the round, the prize, the course or the organising?? I knew my company was good but not that good.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			I hope we arent doing anything major on the Monday................












:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why what's happening on the Monday  I thought this was all about the trip to the travelodge fleet with its glowing reviews :roflh and your fashion parade


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Im going and staying Sunday and Monday.
Will go with the flow.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Menu for that place looks cracking, curry after the Ryder cup :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Since first coming across it, I really want to give the place a go :thup:



richart said:



			Are you all going to be playing on the Sunday ? One idea was to play at Blackmoor and get back to watch the end of the Ryder Cup at the Club. Might affect your timing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind playing Blackmoor again, after-all, it does have a special place in my heart :smirk: Would depend on tee times, I wouldn't want to be too early with a 3hr drive, 18 holes and then a few sherbets and a curry, need to save some energy for Monday  



Hobbit said:



			If we can get a decent number together, I'm sure we can persaude somewhere to put up a voucher for the auction.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we can muster a decent mob and what a great voucher that could be from the aptly named The Gurka 



wookie said:



			I'd be up for this and don't mind sorting it out this end if you like Robin.

The Gurkha is good but not that big so depending on numbers may not be the best option.

A couple of the Indian curry houses do a buffet on Sunday which may be the best value or there is a lovely Thai place (but hugely cheap) if that's preferred.

How many do we reckon?
		
Click to expand...

From what I've read in reviews it has had party's of 20 and still had tables open to the public, so, knowing what it could hold will be the first information required and then look at our potential numbers and go from there :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Round at Blackmoor followed by watching Ryder cup inc beers followed by curry, is there such a thing as a perfect Sunday. 

Click to expand...

What time would the Ryder Cup potentially finish? Timing is everything with this to get 18 holes at Blackmoor, Ryder Cup, Beers & Curry in, especially if travelling from afar early Sunday :mmm:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Richart might well be worth starting a Sunday only thread as it may all get lost on this one. Count me in for Blackmoor and either ruby or chinky, which ever is more popular.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I would be up for Blackmoor, Ryder cup, beers and the HFH Monday. Sounds awesome.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What time would the Ryder Cup potentially finish? Timing is everything with this to get 18 holes at Blackmoor, Ryder Cup, Beers & Curry in, especially if travelling from afar early Sunday 

Can't be much later than 7. Light and tv schedules. Last singles out at 3ish.


----------



## adiemel (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



philly169 said:



			very tempted by this....
		
Click to expand...

If you can get to do it Philly it is worth it. I took part for the first time last year it is an excellent day. group of us went out for curry night before. Then a great days golf. well worth doing


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



anotherdouble said:



			Can't be much later than 7. Light and tv schedules. Last singles out at 3ish.
		
Click to expand...

Working backwards then, back in the clubhouse (Blackmoor) between 2-3pm to watch end of Ryder Cup, means last tee times of 11pm, that would mean a 7-7.30am start for me (2.5-3hrs) which I'm comfortable with, beers & cheers in Blackmoor after the round and then a table booked back at Fleet for 9pm :thup:


----------



## rikkitikk (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit paid so looking forward to coming to this years as I read all about last years.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Is the Gurkha in Fleet? This Travelodge is Filling nicely, Looks like Theres about 13 of us in there up to now.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Qwerty said:



			Is the Gurkha in Fleet?   .
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Can you put me down for Blackmoor please.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



anotherdouble said:



			Richart might well be worth starting a Sunday only thread as it may all get lost on this one. Count me in for Blackmoor and either ruby or chinky, which ever is more popular.
		
Click to expand...

 I will, but nearer the time. Just throwing things into the mix at the moment.  I will need to know numbers, make sure no competitions etc If we have a lot wanting to play we made need to get another local member to invite forumers to their club. I did say I would give preference at Blackmoor to those travelling the furthest, but I will be restricted on numbers. Basically members can sign in three guests at the weekend, so if I get four members to play we can sign in twelve forumers. Weekends are basically members days, so not as easy to get large numbers on as week days.

Also a lot of forumers have not signed up yet, as it is very early days. Just keep using this thread for ideas. All I would say at the moment is perhaps don't book the food until we know how many will be up for an Indian. Being  local I can recommend some good Indians in the area.

As I said it is early days, and all I would recommend at the moment is get the Travel Lodge in Cove Road booked asap, as they seem to have a run on their rooms at the end of September.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Qwerty said:



			Is the Gurkha in Fleet? This Travelodge is Filling nicely, Looks like Theres about 13 of us in there up to now.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.gurkhasquare.com/

Looks good and gets good reviews :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Booked into the Travelodge as well. I'd like to play Blackmoor. But happy to caddy for someone, then have a few drinks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Round at Blackmoor followed by watching Ryder cup inc beers followed by curry, is there such a thing as a perfect Sunday. 

Click to expand...

Are United playing that day as well.......:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



http://www.gurkhasquare.com/

Looks good and gets good reviews :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn :thup:   An authentic gastronomical experience apparently, Sounds good to me


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

That's me joined the Fleet Massive and hoping for a game at Blackmoor etc.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



http://www.gurkhasquare.com/

Looks good and gets good reviews :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That looks cracking. :whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Me and Kraxx are travelling down on Saturday, so could potentially grab a game somewhere on Saturday afternoon, early evening, open to offers and for a game on Sunday we'll be on the door step.

The person on reception in the travel lodge is going to wonder what the hecks going on when a dozen or more golfers turn over the weekend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Well lets get a firm number formed and then I'll have a more detailed look but I still like the sound and feel of the place I mentioned earlier, The Gurkha :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely up for the curry, Blackmoor & the Ryder Cup may well be affected by the fixture list, let's hope we're away.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'm in. Managed to convince HID by suggesting a trip to her folks. Not only does it cheer her up but it gets me about 250 miles nearer on the Saturday 

Will be heading down from Cheshire on the Sunday, so would love to be included for Blackmoor if poss.

Just need to get the time off work now...


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mcbroon said:



			I'm in. Managed to convince HID by suggesting a trip to her folks. Not only does it cheer her up but it gets me about 250 miles nearer on the Saturday 

Will be heading down from Cheshire on the Sunday, so would love to be included for Blackmoor if poss.

Just need to get the time off work now...
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff! :thup:

They're won't be many travelling further than you so I'd say you're a cert for Blackmoor going on Richard's "furthest travellers preference" comment.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Are United playing that day as well.......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Still plenty of numbers left in the Help for Heroes Bonus Ball competition. 

The 1st draw is this Saturday 15th so get your number picked, you can play the next 5 weeks for only Â£5 and 50% of that goes to the charity fund :thup:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...to-Competition-In-Aid-of-Help-for-Heroes-2014


----------



## rickg (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

updated list:
27 deposits received
Raised: Â£1531.25 including gift aid :thup:




(click to enlarge)


----------



## JamesR (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Right, I've paid and hopefully I can actually play this year.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just booked a room for Liverbirdie at the Hilton les Travelodge de Fleet as well. How many is that staying there now? About 15? :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Just booked a room for Liverbirdie at the Hilton les Travelodge de Fleet as well. How many is that staying there now? About 15? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Is Scouser playing? I'm fairly sure that it's his Birthday that weekend as well.. His age will finally reach his IQ...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			Is Scouser playing? I'm fairly sure that it's his Birthday that weekend as well.. His age will finally reach his IQ...

Click to expand...

Im not sure if he has seen this yet. Will send him a message :thup:

Will tell him what you said too, sure he will have something to respond with :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I have sent an email to The Gurkha initially requesting availability for Sunday night and the possibility of hosting around 20 covers but also asking how many they can cater for as I feel the number could increase as others staying elsewhere and living locally will hopefully join us :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Crow said:



			Good stuff! :thup:

They're won't be many travelling further than you so I'd say you're a cert for Blackmoor going on Richard's "furthest travellers preference" comment.
		
Click to expand...

Suits me :thup: To be honest, I'll play anywhere on the Sunday but if distance gets me preferential treatment for Blackmoor, it would be rude to turn it down


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			I have sent an email to The Gurkha initially requesting availability for Sunday night and the possibility of hosting around 20 covers but also asking how many they can cater for as I feel the number could increase as others staying elsewhere and living locally will hopefully join us :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Right, I'll have chicken Chat, Butter chicken, keema nan............and I'm only throwing a fiver in the kitty. The NW crew is growing for this one, lock up your grannies.:mmm: So do all these southerners wear yellow and red courdurouy trousers then? Be good to meet a whole new raft of forummers.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'll be up for Blackmoor also, or whatever else is going on on the Sunday, and will be looking to play somewhere on the Tuesday also. I'll pay my H4H money through tonight Rickg.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Right, I'll have chicken Chat, Butter chicken, keema nan............and I'm only throwing a fiver in the kitty. The NW crew is growing for this one, lock up your grannies.:mmm: So do all these southerners wear yellow and red courdurouy trousers then? Be good to meet a whole new raft of forummers.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's posh southerners,im far from posh.
Looks like this is building into a right good get together.
Is it really 8 months away.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Cash is a bit tight at the moment so it could be a little while before I can commit. Hopefully there will be places left by then, otherwise I may be relying on drop outs nearer the time.


----------



## mikee247 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Is there a sniff on the selected track for this yet chaps?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mikee247 said:



			Is there a sniff on the selected track for this yet chaps?
		
Click to expand...

For H4H or the side games??

H4H is at North hants golf club 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63921-Help-4-heroes-2014-Official-Thread


----------



## mikee247 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			For H4H or the side games??

H4H is at North hants golf club 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63921-Help-4-heroes-2014-Official-Thread

Click to expand...

Thank you I am a lazy toe rag...... North Hants hey.....mmm looks nice, played it a few years back... but as good as West Hill? Any idea why we are not going back this year?


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mikee247 said:



			Thank you I am a lazy toe rag...... North Hants hey.....mmm looks nice, played it a few years back... but as good as West Hill? Any idea why we are not going back this year?
		
Click to expand...

I think its good to have a new venue each year, there are plenty of excellent courses to choose from rather than exhausting the same ones.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mikee247 said:



			Thank you I am a lazy toe rag...... North Hants hey.....mmm looks nice, played it a few years back... but as good as West Hill? Any idea why we are not going back this year?
		
Click to expand...

 We like to ring the changes, and fortunately there are some lovely courses in the area. North Hants is not only a top course, but it also has a huge clubhouse, including dining room which means we can all fit in easily. We may also be able to increase our booking if demand is high. It is also easy to access from the M3 which hopefully will help those travelling from the South West and the North.

I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the course, and if it is good enough for Justin Rose ........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Round at Blackmoor followed by watching Ryder cup inc beers followed by curry, is there such a thing as a perfect Sunday. 

Click to expand...

If Carlsberg did Sundays...........


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



drive4show said:



			If Carlsberg did Sundays........... 

Click to expand...

 Downside is we all have to get up early the next morning and play at North Hants.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Downside is we all have to get up early the next morning and play at North Hants.

Click to expand...

Yeah, what silly sod organised that thenâ€¦..


----------



## Scazza (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

I'd like to put my name down if possible lads. Played in 2012 and had a cracking day! I may even have a few 'guests' who will be interested in coming too.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Scazza said:



			I'd like to put my name down if possible lads. Played in 2012 and had a cracking day! I may even have a few 'guests' who will be interested in coming too.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, once you have paid your deposit on the charity site, see my signature, you are guaranteed a place.

We will look into guests once forumers have had a decent chance to sign up. Judging by last year there will probably be places for one guest per forumer, but for the time being we are concentrating on the forum.

Good news is the H4H day is now even bigger and better than 2012 !!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Good news is the H4H day is now even bigger and better than 2012 !!!
		
Click to expand...

How can it be? I played in 2012


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



drive4show said:



			How can it be? I played in 2012  

Click to expand...

I agree, I think 2012 was the best one


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



drive4show said:



			How can it be? I played in 2012  

Click to expand...

 You have served your ban now Gordon so you can play again.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



Fish said:



			I agree, I think 2012 was the best one 

Click to expand...

   Top course, but I can't remember who won.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



richart said:



			Top course, but I can't remember who won.

Click to expand...





:smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Think I saw on website that there is 40 rooms.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Travelodge fleet is still Â£26 each night. Loads are staying the Sunday and Monday night.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Travelodge fleet is still Â£26 each night. Loads are staying the Sunday and Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

The second night has gone up now mate! Its up Â£3 to Â£29 quid


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

The link to the hotel is :-

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/460/Fleet-hotel

Another hotel closer to the course if the above is full is :- Cant link to the exact page on premier inn because their website doesnt give a unique address for the hotels.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Widget...B1EC7069CD&isTA=true&format=html&display=true


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			The second night has gone up now mate! Its up Â£3 to Â£29 quid 

Click to expand...

Due to demand for a top quality hotel :rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			I have sent an email to The Gurkha initially requesting availability for Sunday night and the possibility of hosting around 20 covers but also asking how many they can cater for as I feel the number could increase as others staying elsewhere and living locally will hopefully join us :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think we may need the whole restaurant Robin. Count me in - I only live 10 miles away but have booked Sunday and Monday in the Travelodge to join the party! 

Nice to see the Scousers heading darn sarf! Did I mention, I am a Liverpool fan - may have mentioned it to a couple of Gooners this week!!:lol:

Hopefully will get Tuesday off and up for games Sunday and Tuesday

Money paid for H4H and raffle tickets


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



PNWokingham said:



			I think we may need the whole restaurant Robin. Count me in - I only live 10 miles away but have booked Sunday and Monday in the Travelodge to join the party! 

Nice to see the Scousers heading darn sarf! Did I mention, I am a Liverpool fan - may have mentioned it to a couple of Gooners this week!!:lol:

Hopefully will get Tuesday off and up for games Sunday and Tuesday

Money paid for H4H and raffle tickets
		
Click to expand...

If your staying in the travelodge, you must have a spare bed then - worth a try.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

haha I was thinking that, tight northern thing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Payment of Â£45 sent fellas (Â£35 plus Â£10 raffle tickets), didn't put my moniker on (Peter Hurst, Liverbirdie).

Well done R & R - Ooh, sounds military.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Payment of Â£45 sent fellas (Â£35 plus Â£10 raffle tickets), didn't put my moniker on (Peter Hurst, Liverbirdie).

Well done R & R - Ooh, sounds military.
		
Click to expand...

Woah what have i missed here??

I'm 99% certain i'll be away for this but if i can make it do you fancy car/van sharing?


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



PNWokingham said:



			I think we may need the whole restaurant Robin. Count me in - I only live 10 miles away but have booked Sunday and Monday in the Travelodge to join the party! 

Click to expand...

 That will be you in no fit state in the morning. At least we know who to give the 8.30 tee off time to.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Stuart_C said:



			Woah what have i missed here??

I'm 99% certain i'll be away for this but if i can make it do you fancy car/van sharing?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - if your a deffo.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			If your staying in the travelodge, you must have a spare bed then - worth a try.

Click to expand...

Just a little warning Mr Wokingham.. If you let LB sleep in your room, you will almost certainly get absolutely no sleep..at all.. I could hear his snoring through the walls, and poor Scouser was begging me to let him sleep on my floor because he couldn't sleep.. He even recorded it and sent it to me to prove how bad it was......


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			Just a little warning Mr Wokingham.. If you let LB sleep in your room, you will almost certainly get absolutely no sleep..at all.. I could hear his snoring through the walls, and poor Scouser was begging me to let him sleep on my floor because he couldn't sleep.. He even recorded it and sent it to me to prove how bad it was......
		
Click to expand...

I am quite happy with my solo arrangements in my luxury double at the Travelodge, unless the talent in Fleet yields something unexpected!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			Just a little warning Mr Wokingham.. If you let LB sleep in your *region*, you will almost certainly get absolutely no sleep..at all.. I could hear his snoring through the walls, and poor Scouser was begging me to let him sleep on my floor because he couldn't sleep.. He even recorded it and sent it to me to prove how bad it was......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'm in, very excited great day last year, lets hope this year is as good.  Played with 3 top chaps last time including the winner, so if any prospective champs want to buy me I can be your bitch (for a fee!!  :thup


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			Just a little warning Mr Wokingham.. If you let LB sleep in your room, you will almost certainly get absolutely no sleep..at all.. I could hear his snoring through the walls, and poor Scouser was begging me to let him sleep on my floor because he couldn't sleep.. He even recorded it and sent it to me to prove how bad it was......
		
Click to expand...

 I actually meant the bed he has vacated in his house.......every penny counts.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			I actually meant the bed he has vacated in his house.......every penny counts.

Click to expand...

It's only 10 miles. He'd still be able to hear your snoring!!!


----------



## dufferman (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I've paid my deposit - cannot wait! Booked off ready to go


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



bluewolf said:



			It's only 10 miles. He'd still be able to hear your snoring!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you hear Skemmers snoring, actually you can probably hear them cleaning their teeth, your that close.


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Updated list:

32 Deposits received & places secured

Amount raised: Â£1800 inc Gift aid :thup:




(click to enlarge)


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Crikey ive missed loads! 

Put me and the father in law down again please rick, we will also be up for a game on the sunday followed by a meal/knees up if anyone is planning anything?


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Crikey ive missed loads! 

Put me and the father in law down again please rick, we will also be up for a game on the sunday followed by a meal/knees up if anyone is planning anything?
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you back Stuart, and for your continued support.:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Hi Guys

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...es-Tuesday-30th-September&p=998778#post998778

Anyone up for it?


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



El Bandito said:



			Hi Guys

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...es-Tuesday-30th-September&p=998778#post998778

Anyone up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep!! :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit made, travel lodge booked!

See you on the fairways!!


----------



## Thierry (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit paid - I'm in and I can't wait!!!!

No work to juggle this year and only 20mins from home so it should be epic!!!

Now... Anyone heard of a course darn sarth being open at the moment to practice - no, oh ok!!!!!


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Deposit paid .......................... maybe!
I'm not sure whether or not something has gone spectacularly wrong. 
I was putting deposits for two of us with raffle tickets, total of Â£90. It's either not gone through or it's done it twice!!!!
When I pressed the Make a Donation button it just seemed to refresh that page & didn't seem to progress.
Can anyone confirm for me please?
Thanks guys.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Deposit paid .......................... maybe!
I'm not sure whether or not something has gone spectacularly wrong. 
I was putting deposits for two of us with raffle tickets, total of Â£90. It's either not gone through or it's done it twice!!!!
When I pressed the Make a Donation button it just seemed to refresh that page & didn't seem to progress.
Can anyone confirm for me please?
Thanks guys.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Last donation listed on the site is from Henry Bulbeck. Im guessing thats the guy above you on this thread??


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Deposit paid .......................... maybe!
I'm not sure whether or not something has gone spectacularly wrong. 
I was putting deposits for two of us with raffle tickets, total of Â£90. It's either not gone through or it's done it twice!!!!
When I pressed the Make a Donation button it just seemed to refresh that page & didn't seem to progress.
Can anyone confirm for me please?
Thanks guys.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing come through yet, but give it a few minutes more. You should get an email from H4H confirming your donation. I will check again shortly on the charity site.


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Deposit paid .......................... maybe!
I'm not sure whether or not something has gone spectacularly wrong. 
I was putting deposits for two of us with raffle tickets, total of Â£90. It's either not gone through or it's done it twice!!!!
When I pressed the Make a Donation button it just seemed to refresh that page & didn't seem to progress.
Can anyone confirm for me please?
Thanks guys.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate....nothing showing so far today......only had one payment notification today and that was from Thierry.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Okay guys, I'll have another go!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nope ..................... it still won't work. I think there maybe a problem with the site's 'Make a Donation' page.

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Okay guys, I'll have another go!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nope ..................... it still won't work. I think there maybe a problem with the site's 'Make a Donation' page.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Think we will have to wait until some else tries to make a donation. If it still doesn't work Rick will be on the case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Missed it myself but those on catch up etc, Countryfile have a segment from the H4H site at Tedworth


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Updated list:

34 players deposits received
5 so far confirmed for Tidworth on Tues 30 Sept

Please remember to pay for raffle tickets on line when making deposits. You can still do so if you have forgotten.




click to enlarge


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Okay guys, I'll have another go!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nope ..................... it still won't work. I think there maybe a problem with the site's 'Make a Donation' page.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I have just paid and it went through OK. Â£45 paid with Â£10 for raffle tickets :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Don't forget the Bonus Ball Competition Fund-raiser, we've just had our 1st winner :clap:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...to-Competition-In-Aid-of-Help-for-Heroes-2014


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have just paid and it went through OK. Â£45 paid with Â£10 for raffle tickets :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Had another go .............................. had another fail!
I'm going to try on a different computer later on, clutching at straws methinks.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Had another go .............................. had another fail!
I'm going to try on a different computer later on, clutching at straws methinks.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

What stage do you get to before you no its not working. Did you put all your card details then submit OK? Do you have secure banking that you need to put a password in before it clears the funds?


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have just paid and it went through OK. Â£45 paid with Â£10 for raffle tickets :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good to hear the system is working.:thup:


----------



## vkurup (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*

Pencilled in... It must be 30m North, West or South.  Cant be East as that would be London territory and Richart cant use his bus pass. :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014*



vkurup said:



			Pencilled in... It must be 30m North, West or South.  Cant be East as that would be London territory and Richart cant use his bus pass. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 I think you might be mistaking me for Chrisd.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Slime said:



			Had another go .............................. had another fail!
I'm going to try on a different computer later on, clutching at straws methinks.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


BOOOOOOOOOOM. And I'm in!
Different computer, different result ............................. spooky.
See you there boys & girls!

*Slime*.


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Ian, Simon (eventually ) Glyn & Guy......thanks for your deposits and raffle ticket payments..........we're up to Â£2175 now .:thup:


----------



## Midnight (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Tidworth money just paid.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Paid Â£35 last night,and a tenner for Tidworth= Â£45 total


----------



## rickg (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			Paid Â£35 last night,and a tenner for Tidworth= Â£45 total
		
Click to expand...

WOT no raffle tickets??  and didn't select gift aid..........you're a very naughty boy!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			WOT no raffle tickets??  and didn't select gift aid..........you're a very naughty boy! 

Click to expand...


Sorry mate can I get in and do it.
I thought you just had to confirm you were a tax payer?
Raffle tickets at a later date,lots coming up.


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			Sorry mate can I get in and do it.
I thought you just had to confirm you were a tax payer?
Raffle tickets at a later date,lots coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, you can still apply gift aid if you forgot to select it at the time you made your donation...

See #9 on the list of FAQ's

http://www.bmycharity.com/home/dono...en_to_select_gift_aid_when_I_made_by_donation

Also an extract here......


----------



## wookie (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just paid donation and Â£10 each raffle and Tidworth


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Ok, late to this, and the 33 pages of thread which unfortunately I don't have the time to read!!

Can someone, pretty please, let me know the important details (apart from the date and the venue) so I can look into possibly sorting time off etc...


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Wabinez said:



			Ok, late to this, and the 33 pages of thread which unfortunately I don't have the time to read!!

Can someone, pretty please, let me know the important details (apart from the date and the venue) so I can look into possibly sorting time off etc...
		
Click to expand...

 If you go to the top of the 'arrange a game thread' there is another Help For Heroes thread (It has been stickied) and it gives all the details. Sorry I don't know how to link it. Second thread down from memory.


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Wabinez said:



			Ok, late to this, and the 33 pages of thread which unfortunately I don't have the time to read!!

Can someone, pretty please, let me know the important details (apart from the date and the venue) so I can look into possibly sorting time off etc...
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63921-Help-4-heroes-2014-Official-Thread


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just donated :thup: are we having a sweepstake on the length of Ricks speech this year??


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

updated list and Â£ total

41 confirmed:

Â£2370 raised




click to enlarge.


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Seems to have gone quiet on here. Hopefully there are more forumers wanting to play.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Here is the update following Khamelion & Kraxx payments for Tidworth on The Tuesday.




(click to enlarge)


----------



## Swinger (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Sorry guys but I'm a bit late to this, have paid the fee + raffle tickets but just wondering how to register interest for my guest who came last year as he had a great time and would like to go again. I'm sure it's forum members only first but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I can't commit until nearer the time i'm afraid, I need to a get a few more bonus payments in the bank first! It's in my diary so nothing else will get booked for the day.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swinger said:



			Sorry guys but I'm a bit late to this, have paid the fee + raffle tickets but just wondering how to register interest for my guest who came last year as he had a great time and would like to go again. I'm sure it's forum members only first but just thought I'd ask. 

Click to expand...

Steve, we will open it up to guests once forumers have had their chance, so sure your mate will get a game. Last year everyone, forumers and guests that wanted a game got one.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Can forumers that want to play look into sorting out their payments over the next weeks. I know we have a lot of guests that want to play, but want forumers to have priority.

I will also be looking into sorting out a game on the Sunday. Hopefully we may have more than one course available, as I imagine numbers will be high. I will post a Sunday thread shortly.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I can't pay the deposit til next month, had a couple of golf days this month to pay for.

But definitely want a place as already booked the hotel for the night before &#128540;


----------



## Rooter (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Paid the deposit, raffle tickets will follow. Skinter than a skint thing on benefits this month. Mrs rooter has been spending on baby stuff like Russian in Chelsea!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Paperboy said:



			I can't pay the deposit til next month, had a couple of golf days this month to pay for.

But definitely want a place as already booked the hotel for the night before &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine Simon.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Paid the deposit, raffle tickets will follow. Skinter than a skint thing on benefits this month. Mrs rooter has been spending on baby stuff like Russian in Chelsea!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that Scott. With your luck we might ban you from the raffle.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Thanks for that Scott. With your luck we might ban you from the raffle.

Click to expand...

haha! just don't put my name in, i will understand


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Can forumers that want to play look into sorting out their payments over the next weeks. I know we have a lot of guests that want to play, but want forumers to have priority.

I will also be looking into sorting out a game on the Sunday. Hopefully we may have more than one course available, as I imagine numbers will be high. I will post a Sunday thread shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Rich, I definitely want to play too but need to wait until I get my bonus at the end of April if thats ok? Pretty please


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mashleyR7 said:



			Rich, I definitely want to play too but need to wait until I get my bonus at the end of April if thats ok? Pretty please
		
Click to expand...

 That's fine Ash. Just a gentle reminder, nothing heavy !! Trying to get an idea of how many forumers will be playing, so we know how many guest places we will have.


----------



## kozmos (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Put my name down please buddy...  scrolling through the threads now for all the info, have only just taken off my lounge slippers :smirk:


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



kozmos said:



			Put my name down please buddy...  scrolling through the threads now for all the info, have only just taken off my lounge slippers :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

There is a sticky H4H thread on this section of the forum with full details. Also the H4H charity site Rick set up is in his and my signature.

Welcome aboard.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Where are people staying on the Sunday night ?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Where are people staying on the Sunday night ?
		
Click to expand...

Theres a few of us staying at Travelodge Fleet Phil. I think its up to nearing 20 staying there now I believe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Theres a few of us staying at Travelodge Fleet Phil. I think its up to nearing 20 staying there now I believe.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers mate - will have a look there then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Played a few holes on Sunday with a guy who had played North Hants previous day.  He was saying how good the course condition is and greens nice and fast - despite the winter we have had hereabouts.  

North Hants is less than 15mins drive from home for me and as I haven't played it...hmmmm.

(what do you mean - if I come along I'll be playing it on my own  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played a few holes on Sunday with a guy who had played North Hants previous day.  He was saying how good the course condition is and greens nice and fast - despite the winter we have had hereabouts.  

North Hants is less than 15mins drive from home for me and as I haven't played it...hmmmm.

(what do you mean - if I come along I'll be playing it on my own  )
		
Click to expand...

You might possibly be standing on your own


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Where are people staying on the Sunday night ?
		
Click to expand...

 Me and StuC are staying there as well. Maybe we can raise some extra funds by doing an "argue with the scousers" marathon. 24 hours? - no problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Me and StuC are staying there as well. Maybe we can raise some extra funds by doing an "argue with the scousers" marathon. 24 hours? - no problem.

Click to expand...

 

The funds would go through the roof 

Just need to spend a week with my uncle and grandad to get an accent


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Me and StuC are staying there as well. Maybe we can raise some extra funds by doing an "argue with the scousers" marathon. 24 hours? - no problem.

Click to expand...

No one else would get a word in with you 2 blathering on about how close Liverpool came to winning the Premier league this year... Blah blah blah blah :blah:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			You might possibly be standing on your own 

Click to expand...

Which is often my natural position (or standing) in life as much as on the golf course - historically speaking that is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

..and of course with the meet being 11 days after the Scottish Referendum there could be some interesting discussions in the event of a YES (or indeed a NO  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..and of course with the meet being 11 days after the Scottish Referendum there could be some interesting discussions in the event of a YES (or indeed a NO  )
		
Click to expand...


The visas for the Scottish wouldn't have arrived in time


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played a few holes on Sunday with a guy who had played North Hants previous day.  He was saying how good the course condition is and greens nice and fast - despite the winter we have had hereabouts.  

North Hants is less than 15mins drive from home for me and as I haven't played it...hmmmm.

(what do you mean - if I come along I'll be playing it on my own  )
		
Click to expand...

 Get your name down. I promise I will talk to you about













how Blackmoor was open all winter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Room in the hotel in Fleet booked - Â£20 :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Get your name down. I promise I will talk to you about













how Blackmoor was open all winter.

Click to expand...

yada yada yada


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Hi Richart,

Was this just a message for interested people to get there initial fees paid, or is it also for the round to be paid for also, or is that still to be paid at a later date? 

thanks.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Richart,

Was this just a message for interested people to get there initial fees paid, or is it also for the round to be paid for also, or is that still to be paid at a later date? 

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I think the deposit is paid to the charity site, with the remainder going direct to the club, I do sit to be corrected on that one. Rick was going to give details of final payment closer to the event.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			I think the deposit is paid to the charity site, with the remainder going direct to the club, I do sit to be corrected on that one. Rick was going to give details of final payment closer to the event.
		
Click to expand...

Good, I'm skint. Ive already paid my initial moolah, but was wondering if we had to pay the rest now.


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Richart,

Was this just a message for interested people to get there initial fees paid, or is it also for the round to be paid for also, or is that still to be paid at a later date? 

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, this was just a chaser for the deposit direct to Rick's H4H site. Trying to get an idea on forum numbers, so we know how many guest places there will be.

I will collect the amount due to North Hants golf club much nearer the time. Probably August time.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Thanks to Matt West for purchasing Â£30 worth of raffle tickets.:thup: Sorry you can not make the day, but hopefully next year.


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just to let everyone know we are going to open the day up to guests from the 1st May. Initially it will be one guest per forumer, but if we have further spaces we may be able to increase this. Drop me a PM if you would like to invite more than one guest and I will keep a record.

Forumers who want to play, and have not yet paid their deposit of Â£35, will need to do so by the end of the month to guarantee their place. There do seem to be a lot who expressed a desire to play, that haven't yet paid.

Anyone that is waiting for a pay day, drop me a PM and I will reserve a place for you. We do want as many forumers as possible to play. I think we had over 70 last year, but only 45 have so far paid up. Don't be put off by the large North West contingent that are playing, I hear they are relatively friendly !!!

Just to confirm you only need to pay Â£35 plus hopefully Â£10 for raffle tickets at the moment. This can be paid by going to the H4H charity site in my or Rickg's signature. The balance will not be due until August at the earliest. Don't forget to add gift aid if appropriate.

I will be playing North Hants next month, so will report back with the condition of the course. I have heard from a member it is as good as ever which sounds promising.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

All paid up gents


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Paperboy said:



			All paid up gents 

Click to expand...

 Good man Simon.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I just ran an update......we are Â£22 shy of Â£3k.........who wants to be the hero that signs up and gets us over this milestone? :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Paid.  

Rick, I would like a couple of guests slots too please mate. Keep me posted.  I promise I will bring people that like bidding on expensive auction items!


----------



## Robobum (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Just to let everyone know we are going to open the day up to guests from the 1st May. Initially it will be one guest per forumer, but if we have further spaces we may be able to increase this. Drop me a PM if you would like to invite more than one guest and I will keep a record.

Forumers who want to play, and have not yet paid their deposit of Â£35, will need to do so by the end of the month to guarantee their place. There do seem to be a lot who expressed a desire to play, that haven't yet paid.

Anyone that is waiting for a pay day, drop me a PM and I will reserve a place for you. We do want as many forumers as possible to play. I think we had over 70 last year, but only 45 have so far paid up. Don't be put off by the large North West contingent that are playing, I hear they are relatively friendly !!!

Just to confirm you only need to pay Â£35 plus hopefully Â£10 for raffle tickets at the moment. This can be paid by going to the H4H charity site in my or Rickg's signature. The balance will not be due until August at the earliest. Don't forget to add gift aid if appropriate.

I will be playing North Hants next month, so will report back with the condition of the course. I have heard from a member it is as good as ever which sounds promising.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rich - I didn't see this post, but have just paid. If it is full up, that's ok, my donation still stands - hopefully I'm not too late to still play though.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Robobum said:



			Hi Rich - I didn't see this post, but have just paid. If it is full up, that's ok, my donation still stands - hopefully I'm not too late to still play though.
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Darren, no plenty of places still for forumers. (especially those that are defending trophies !!)


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Hi Darren, no plenty of places still for forumers. (especially those that are defending trophies !!)
		
Click to expand...

I suppose we'd better put our names down Darren !


----------



## Robobum (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			I suppose we'd better put our names down Darren !
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Hi Darren, no plenty of places still for forumers. (especially those that are defending trophies !!)
		
Click to expand...

Lovely job. Best find an engraver soon!!!


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Robobum said:



			Lovely job. Best find an engraver soon!!!
		
Click to expand...

All done already (curtesy of GoKart)!


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Well that's wrecked everyone else's chances!

Just paid for this year plus some raffle tickets


----------



## sawtooth (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I've been meaning to post this for a while now, results for the HFH 2013 day at West Hill. Note this system wasn't used on the day I did it retrospectively but didn't have the scorecards just the total points for each player. Therefore the data (score for individual holes etc, best front 9, etc) will not be 100% although the total points and overall positions will be. 

Thanks to HandicapMaster for allowing free use of their software:thup:


http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036599...arch-2014?secret_password=z5eihq6gel2yyvegrr1

http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036995/Best-Scores-Analysis?secret_password=2nbm2wdhiilmwdnlwwt4


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



sawtooth said:



			I've been meaning to post this for a while now, results for the HFH 2013 day at West Hill. Note this system wasn't used on the day I did it retrospectively but didn't have the scorecards just the total points for each player. Therefore the data (score for individual holes etc, best front 9, etc) will not be 100% although the total points and overall positions will be. 

Thanks to HandicapMaster for allowing free use of their software:thup:


http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036599...arch-2014?secret_password=z5eihq6gel2yyvegrr1

http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036995/Best-Scores-Analysis?secret_password=2nbm2wdhiilmwdnlwwt4

Click to expand...


Interesting to read, shame our club wouldn't accept mine and Mashleys cards for handicapping!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			Interesting to read, same our club wouldn't accept mine and Mashleys cards for handicapping!
		
Click to expand...

Is the HFH an official Congu Comp ? 

If not then they can't accept it unless it's put in the system and then it becomes a qualifier for everyone 

In the olden days it could have been accepted as general play.


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Is the HFH an official Congu Comp ? 

If not then they can't accept it unless it's put in the system and then it becomes a qualifier for everyone 

In the olden days it could have been accepted as general play.
		
Click to expand...


Quite right but still galling!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			Quite right but still galling!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah can fully understand that - and it's also refreshing to see people wanting a cut as well


----------



## sawtooth (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			Interesting to read, shame our club wouldn't accept mine and Mashleys cards for handicapping!
		
Click to expand...

Shame for us lot as well.


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



sawtooth said:



			Shame for us lot as well.

Click to expand...

I hope so!




Thanks for doing the stats by the way


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Here is the latest update including who has paid deposits/raffle tickets etc.

Dont forget we are now accepting 1 guest each from player, (a small number of exceptions have been applied for previous supporters and these have been contacted).

Current total stands at:   Â£3288.76 

Players & raffle tickets:





Summary total:


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Hi Rick, you've not got me down, can you save me a spot please and i'll pay you by the  8th June once I'm back from a work trip. 

Thanks,
Ash.


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Hi Ash,

I've only included people on the list who have paid deposits....no holding any places this year.......however, there's still plenty of time for you as there are around 50 spaces left. June 8th will be fine for your payment. :thup:


----------



## richart (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Played North Hants yesterday, and despite all the rain the course was in good condition. Forgotten how many bunkers there are, and you definitely want to avoid them. Greens are nice and undulating, and not easy to read judging by some of Swingers putts. 

Building up plenty of local knowledge so that I can be a contender.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Played North Hants yesterday, and despite all the rain the course was in good condition. Forgotten how many bunkers there are, and you definitely want to avoid them. Greens are nice and undulating, and not easy to read judging by some of Swingers putts. 

Building up plenty of local knowledge so that I can be a contender.

Click to expand...

We were supposed to avoid the bunkers ?! Well I never knew that - cracking course


----------



## richart (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			We were supposed to avoid the bunkers ?! Well I never knew that - cracking course
		
Click to expand...

 The fairway bunkers were difficult to avoid, but smashing it wide of them into the trees seemed to work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			The fairway bunkers were difficult to avoid, but smashing it wide of them into the trees seemed to work.

Click to expand...


I'll have the remember that next time - think I did well on the holes where I missed a bunker - so that would be just the 4 holes !!! It well and truly eat me up and spat me out. Will certainly play a lot of holes differently in September


----------



## Swinger (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Played North Hants yesterday, and despite all the rain the course was in good condition. Forgotten how many bunkers there are, and you definitely want to avoid them. Greens are nice and undulating, and not easy to read judging by some of Swingers putts. 

Building up plenty of local knowledge so that I can be a contender.

Click to expand...

It will be a cracking venue for the H4H meet. Really good test especially on and around the greens!! 

Rich played very well on the day and it was nice to go round with him as he showed me a few trees and areas of the course that I though didn't come in to play. Very educational. 

Really looking forward to the meet and will be getting some putting practise in before the round! Will be trying to hit the putts firmer on the day and accept a few 8 footers coming back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What is wrong with you lot?!?!  North Hants is a nice, easy, simple old man's course.

Grow a pair!


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



drive4show said:



			What is wrong with you lot?!?!  North Hants is a nice, easy, simple old man's course.
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree. Steve is still bitter that he was beaten by an old boy. I think you know that feeling well don't you Gordon.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swinger said:



			It will be a cracking venue for the H4H meet. Really good test especially on and around the greens!! 

Rich played very well on the day and it was nice to go round with him as he showed me a few trees and areas of the course that I though didn't come in to play. Very educational. 

Really looking forward to the meet and will be getting some putting practise in before the round! Will be trying to hit the putts firmer on the day and accept a few 8 footers coming back.
		
Click to expand...

I am glad no one has mentioned your four putt from 10 feet on probably the flatest green on the course. You need good nerves to hit your putts so firmly Steve, and I hear they start to deteriorate at 30.:mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Totally agree. Steve is still bitter that he was beaten by an old boy. *I think you know that feeling well don't you Gordon.*

Click to expand...

Well?  Only ever experienced it once Rich. Enjoy your moment of glory, revenge will be sweet   :ears:


----------



## Khamelion (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What was the STIMP reading of the greens? When I was at 'The Grove' last month their greens were 9.5 on the STIMP and I thought they were fast. Well fast compared to what I'm used to at my club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			What was the STIMP reading of the greens? When I was at 'The Grove' last month their greens were 9.5 on the STIMP and I thought they were fast. Well fast compared to what I'm used to at my club.
		
Click to expand...


They starter says it was around 9 to 10 but think they were a lot slower than that purely down to the moisture.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			They starter says it was around 9 to 10 but think they were a lot slower than that purely down to the moisture.
		
Click to expand...

 They are normally 10.5, but with all the rain they were slower. If it is dry in September I imagine they could be a bit nippy.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



drive4show said:



			Well?  Only ever experienced it once Rich. Enjoy your moment of glory, revenge will be sweet   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Not playing you any more, my work is done.:whoo:


----------



## Swinger (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			I am glad no one has mentioned your four putt from 10 feet on probably the flatest green on the course. You need good nerves to hit your putts so firmly Steve, and I hear they start to deteriorate at 30.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I was happy it was only one 4 putt by the end of the day!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swinger said:



			I was happy it was only one 4 putt by the end of the day!!
		
Click to expand...

Which green was that mate ?

Must have missed the flat ones


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Which green was that mate ?

Must have missed the flat ones 

Click to expand...

 The par 3 15th. Small but flat(ish)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			The par 3 15th. Small but flat(ish)

Click to expand...

Ah yes one I actually managed to avoid a bunker :thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Played North Hants today and can confirm it is fantastic condition. Captain of the Club said it was as good as he can remember. Greens were running 10.5 on the stimp, and they were quick, but very true. No three putts, and even managed to hole a few. Started two net one on the first, but then hit two many drives in the rough which is very lush.

Can't wait until the H4H day, and with all my local knowledge I could be a contender.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Can't wait until the H4H day, and with all my local knowledge I could be a contender.

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*





For all of those undecided whether to sign up for this, here is a piccie of the trophy you will be competing for.  

If this doesn't make you want to sign up, then nothing will.

If anyone has a photo with last years winner engraved (I forget his name ), then I'd be grateful if you could post it here.

Once again we have to thank Sandy at Go-kart for donating this incredible trophy.... :whoo: :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



View attachment 11231



For all of those undecided whether to sign up for this, here is a piccie of the trophy you will be competing for.  

If this doesn't make you want to sign up, then nothing will.

If anyone has a photo with last years winner engraved (I forget his name ), then I'd be grateful if you could post it here.

Once again we have to thank Sandy at Go-kart for donating this incredible trophy.... :whoo: :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



View attachment 11231



For all of those undecided whether to sign up for this, here is a piccie of the trophy you will be competing for.  

If this doesn't make you want to sign up, then nothing will.

If anyone has a photo with last years winner engraved (I forget his name ), then I'd be grateful if you could post it here.

Once again we have to thank Sandy at Go-kart for donating this incredible trophy.... :whoo: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Following a 5 hour speech by young Rickg no one was awake to see the presentation to the forums youth member!




Sandy from sponsors GoKart came up trumps with the name plate

Please enter the competition this year, if you win it'll be a brilliant meet for a brilliant cause run by selfless guys!

Just do it


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			Following a 5 hour speech by young Rickg no one was awake to see the presentation *to the forums youth member!*

Click to expand...

I would have expected a youth member to know how to post a photo the right way round!!!!!  


Clearly a (not very good) silver surfer!! :rofl:

Here you go mate........nursery will be round later with your supper..........:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			I would have expected a youth member to know how to post a photo the right way round!!!!!  


Clearly a (not very good) silver surfer!! :rofl:

Here you go mate........nursery will be round later with your supper..........:thup:

View attachment 11234

Click to expand...

I just got overly excited when I handled the trophy again !


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			I just got overly excited when I handled the trophy again !
		
Click to expand...

Is that your name for it 

:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			Is that your name for it 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It takes a lot to do that these days!

Same for you I guess Robin!


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			It takes a lot to do that these days!

Same for you I guess Robin!
		
Click to expand...

Rumour has it he sleeps with his replica!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Rumour has it he sleeps with his replica!!! 

Click to expand...

No confirmation of that as yet??


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

It is a cracker of a trophy, and has had two very deserving winners.:thup:








That is the last time I will say a nice word to either of them.:whoo:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

As if the trophy wasn't enough, Mike has confirmed that Golf Monthly will be entering a team again this year, so you'll get the chance to play with one of our heroes.............









..............Or Jezz........ :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			As if the trophy wasn't enough, Mike has confirmed that Golf Monthly will be entering a team again this year, so you'll get the chance to play with one of our heroes.............









..............Or Jezz........ :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Can we bid not to play with Jezz ?


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Can we bid not to play with Jezz ?

Click to expand...

Rumour has it Homer's been saving big time for the bid......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Rumour has it Homer's been saving big time for the bid......

Click to expand...

Surely it must be to play in the same group as me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Rather stick rusty nails in my eyes :ears:


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it must be to play in the same group as me 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Rather stick rusty nails in my eyes :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Just need two more to make up the 4 ball then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Just need two more to make up the 4 ball then.

Click to expand...

How much money do you need


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			How much money do you need 

Click to expand...

 We take credit cards, but you might need to increase your limit.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I can't believe you didn't put that photo of the trophy up before Rick! Now that I've seen the prize, I'm in!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			We take credit cards, but you might need to increase your limit.

Click to expand...

i reckon you could prob earn a fortune by raffling the other two ball off ! reckon Nick would snap it up


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			i reckon you could prob earn a fortune by raffling the other two ball off ! reckon Nick would snap it up 

Click to expand...

 We will earn a lot more auctioning off not to play with you Phil.:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			We will earn a lot more auctioning off not to play with you Phil.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Nobody loves me


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Rather stick rusty nails in my eyes :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Â£50 to the charity could save a lot of pain, and possible blood poisoning Martin.


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Just need two more to make up the 4 ball then.

Click to expand...

Could put Rooter in with them....we owe him a favour after making him play off the furthest tee at West Hill......:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Oxfordcomma said:



			I can't believe you didn't put that photo of the trophy up before Rick! Now that I've seen the prize, I'm in!
		
Click to expand...

kerching!!! Born salesman me.... :whoo: welcome on board mate.. :thup:

George is also in with his usual 3 guests so I'll update the list tomorrow.


Btw, the REAL Prize is playing in the same 4 ball as LiverpoolPhil, Homer and Rooter...


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Nobody loves me 


Click to expand...

 Reminds me of one of my favourite programmes MASH. Frank Burns says to Trapper 'What I don't understand is why do people take an instant dislike to me' Trapper 'It saves time' 

We all love you really Phil.


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Could put Rooter in with them....we owe him a favour after making him play off the furthest tee at West Hill......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I like your thinking.:thup: Just need an Evertonian now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			I like your thinking.:thup: Just need an Evertonian now.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be MikeH in the group then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			kerching!!! Born salesman me.... :whoo: welcome on board mate.. :thup:

George is also in with his usual 3 guests so I'll update the list tomorrow.


Btw, the REAL Prize is playing in the same 4 ball as LiverpoolPhil, Homer and Rooter...

Click to expand...

Whats Rooters crime ?


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Whats Rooters crime ?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing.....we just like picking on him!! :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			That'll be MikeH in the group then
		
Click to expand...


Lol....Mike mentioned he was really looking forward to playing with you again Martin........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Lol....Mike mentioned he was really looking forward to playing with you again Martin........

Click to expand...

He's far too much of a gent to have said that


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Stick smiffy in with them then 

:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it must be to play in the same group as me 

Click to expand...

I'd be up for it just so I could prattle on for 4 hours about Palace v Liverpool 3-3 

Is that about 40 minutes per goal?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			I'd be up for it just so I could prattle on for 4 hours about Palace v Liverpool 3-3 

Is that about 40 minutes per goal?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe put all the Liverpool and Chelsea lads in together for a love-in/therapy session.

We'll allow guest100718 also, as he deffo needs help.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Whats Rooters crime ?
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Nothing.....we just like picking on him!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And he seems to win every comp he enters  :rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Could put Rooter in with them....we owe him a favour after making him play off the furthest tee at West Hill......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was off that tee too!


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



mashleyR7 said:



			I was off that tee too!
		
Click to expand...

Are you volunteering to play with Homer and Phil?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			We'll allow guest100718 also, as he deffo needs help. 

Click to expand...

You only ever get one line out of him..............


----------



## rickg (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Latest list of players who have paid....just passed the Â£3.5k barrier......:clap:

There's no reserve list this year guys until the spaces are all filled....if you want in, then please pay your deposits ASAP. :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Right, what have i missed?

I am playing with Homer and Phil in an all LFC 4 ball where homer and Mike H have to wear nice red LFC polo shirts? and we are teeing off from the furthest tee box?

Standard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Right, what have i missed?

I am playing with Homer and Phil in an all LFC 4 ball where homer and Mike H have to wear nice red LFC polo shirts? and we are teeing off from the furthest tee box?

Standard.
		
Click to expand...

And you're buying the first two rounds


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And you're buying the first two rounds
		
Click to expand...

Because i have romped in with 46 points? fair enough..


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Because i have romped in with 16 points? fair enough.. 

Click to expand...

changed that for you as you'd clearly typed it wrong Rooter!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



chrisd said:



			changed that for you as you'd clearly typed it wrong Rooter!
		
Click to expand...

16! that would be a new PB!


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

If I could get that over two rounds I'd be a happy golfer


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Are you volunteering to play with Homer and Phil? 

Click to expand...

I'll happily play in that group, if Camberley was anything to go by its far safer being in Homers group than in front of him.
And I need to have a little 'chat' with Rooter about canoeing!:angry:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



SaintHacker said:



			And I need to have a little 'chat' with Rooter about canoeing!:angry:


Click to expand...

PMSL! calm down sasquatch!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Rick

I did PM you to see if I could bring a guest ??

AAC


----------



## rickg (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

I did PM you to see if I could bring a guest ??

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate....guests welcome...:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Yes mate....guests welcome...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rick

Great, can I just enrol him thro the H4H site


----------



## rickg (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

Great, can I just enrol him thro the H4H site
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, just pay his deposit on the web page and don't forget to pay for his raffle ticket(s) as well.......Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3....... Please let me have his name and handicap...you can add his name in the comments in the BmyCharity page if you like or via PM........:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Yes mate, just pay his deposit on the web page and don't forget to pay for his raffle ticket(s) as well.......Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3....... Please let me have his name and handicap...you can add his name in the comments in the BmyCharity page if you like or via PM........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rick

I have just paid the Â£35 deposit + Â£10 raffle for my guest, his details are in the comments box, let me know if you get them ok

Best

AAC


----------



## rickg (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

I have just paid the Â£35 deposit + Â£10 raffle for my guest, his details are in the comments box, let me know if you get them ok

Best

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Perfect mate......thanks. :thup:


----------



## KevinC (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Hi Rick and Richart I have eventually got around to entering me and my guest Dave Newdick (as last year) paid Â£90 to charity website for entry and raffles
Many thanks KevinC


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



KevinC said:



			Hi Rick and Richart I have eventually got around to entering me and my guest Dave Newdick (as last year) paid Â£90 to charity website for entry and raffles
Many thanks KevinC
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevin for both your continued support. You will not have to keep avoiding me at the Club now.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Rick/Richard, do you have any guest spaces left? my 2 mates whom i brought with me last year would like to join us again!

Also, may have just won a little prize for the auction too!


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Rick/Richard, do you have any guest spaces left? my 2 mates whom i brought with me last year would like to join us again!

Also, may have just won a little prize for the auction too! 

Click to expand...

what you won now Scooter?


----------



## rickg (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Rick/Richard, do you have any guest spaces left? my 2 mates whom i brought with me last year would like to join us again!

Also, may have just won a little prize for the auction too! 

Click to expand...


Yes mate......plenty of spaces....get em on the BmyCharity site.....

Well done on the prize......keep entering those comps.... :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Yes mate......plenty of spaces....get em on the BmyCharity site.....

Well done on the prize......keep entering those comps.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, will point them there now!

Gotta keep the good Karma going, win one and keep one, win the next and give to charity. I am all levelled out!

Well I will be when i get my new hybrid i won last week and get the new stand bag i won today...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Mate Tim Burnett has paid.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Mate Tim Burnett has paid.
		
Click to expand...

 I am still shocked you have two mates, especially bearing in mind they have played with you before,


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			I am still shocked you have two mates, especially bearing in mind they have played with you before,

Click to expand...

Oh has open season started on me already?! i hadnt had notification!! 

I'm ready now....


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Oh has open season started on me already?! i hadnt had notification!! 

I'm ready now....
		
Click to expand...

So, which tee is furthest away this year?


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Oh has open season started on me already?! i hadnt had notification!! 

I'm ready now....
		
Click to expand...

started? i didnt realise the last one had finished


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



jimbob.someroo said:



			So, which tee is furthest away this year?
		
Click to expand...

There is space in my 3 ball sunshine!  although being a golf industry bigwig now, you will probably be wanted in some ones group! 



fundy said:



			started? i didnt realise the last one had finished 

Click to expand...

it runs for 11.9 months a year. i get a week off for xmas, where only my family get to rip me.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Oh has open season started on me already?! i hadnt had notification!! 

I'm ready now....
		
Click to expand...

You are lucky we are having a two tee start, and not a shotgun. Still need someone to go off first at 8.30 though.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			You are lucky we are having a two tee start, and not a shotgun. Still need someone to go off first at 8.30 though.

Click to expand...

Oh i can top it 2ft in front of an audience with the best of them! just ask Imurg, full throttle and fundy!


PS. 2ft is the forum distance. real distance was about 6 inches.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Oh i can top it 2ft in front of an audience with the best of them! just ask Imurg, full throttle and fundy!


PS. 2ft is the forum distance. real distance was about 6 inches. 

Click to expand...

im sure the picture is knocking about somewhere Scooter lol

Not sure FT has got over me giving you a mulligan yet though


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



fundy said:



			im sure the picture is knocking about somewhere Scooter lol

Not sure FT has got over me giving you a mulligan yet though 

Click to expand...

Especially after i striped take 2 down the middle and walked off with par! LOL


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Oh i can top it 2ft in front of an audience with the best of them! just ask Imurg, full throttle and fundy!


PS. 2ft is the forum distance. real distance was about 6 inches. 

Click to expand...

Nice to see your long game is improving...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Rick/Richart

If there are still spots available I have another guest(s) who would like to play, can you let me know what the situation is ?

AAC


----------



## rickg (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick/Richart

If there are still spots available I have another guest(s) who would like to play, can you let me know what the situation is ?

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Yes, still,spaces....just put deposit ( and preferably raffle ticket money) on the BmyCharity site :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Yes, still,spaces....just put deposit ( and preferably raffle ticket money) on the BmyCharity site :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rick

All done, thank you.

Enjoy your game against Boris Spasky tomorrow.

AAC


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Ok we're now past Â£4K :clap:

Players and guest who have paid deposits stand at 65 now and we have 4 balls from the following confirmed and awaiting payment:

GM staff x4
Centurion staff x4
Centurion members x4
Aldwickbury Park Members x4
Battleback Golf (TBC x 2)

That takes our numbers to 83..... With only 100 spaces, if you or a guest want in on this amazing day, then please register your interest and get deposits paid ASAP......:thup:

Here are the details of the Â£4k


. (Click to enlarge)


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I may now be struggling as I'm going to be working up in Scotland in the week before and not due to come back until Monday/Tuesday. I'm trying to get a flight back either late Sunday night or very early Monday but will keep you posted.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Ok we're now past Â£4K :clap:

Players and guest who have paid deposits stand at 65 now and we have 4 balls from the following confirmed and awaiting payment:

GM staff x4
Centurion staff x4
Centurion members x4
Aldwickbury Park Members x4
Battleback Golf (TBC x 2)

That takes our numbers to 83..... With only 100 spaces, if you or a guest want in on this amazing day, then please register your interest and get deposits paid ASAP......:thup:

Here are the details of the Â£4k

View attachment 11931
. (Click to enlarge)
		
Click to expand...

Rick you need to add my Blackmoor 4.


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Rick you need to add my Blackmoor 4.
		
Click to expand...

The following are in the list and paid:
Lee Yates  ( #43)
Jeremy Cave (#57)
Geoff Reeve (#58)

is there going to be another 4 ball on top of these 3?


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Yes. Lee and Jeremy are regulars, and Geoff is not playing now.


----------



## adiemel (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I am gutted, I am afraid I am going to have to pull out of this years event. My season been brought to an early finish due to a shoulder injury. Was really looking forward to this event again. Was aiming to improve on my massive score of 2 points last year. Hopefully there will be one in 2015 so I can try then


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



adiemel said:



			I am gutted, I am afraid I am going to have to pull out of this years event. My season been brought to an early finish due to a shoulder injury. Was really looking forward to this event again. Was aiming to improve on my massive score of 2 points last year. Hopefully there will be one in 2015 so I can try then
		
Click to expand...

 PM sent Adie.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



adiemel said:



			I am gutted, I am afraid I am going to have to pull out of this years event. My season been brought to an early finish due to a shoulder injury. Was really looking forward to this event again. Was aiming to improve on my massive score of 2 points last year. Hopefully there will be one in 2015 so I can try then
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that.
I was really looking forward to meeting up again.
Get well soon fella.


*Slime*.


----------



## adiemel (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

hi Slime 

Thanks I will be there in 2015 gutted to miss this year, but got to be sensible.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just a reminder that we are looking for 4 balls to auction off. If you can get a voucher from your Club please drop me a pm with details.

4 balls are always very popular, and raise a considerable amount for the charity. A lot of Clubs I have approached in the past say they only give vouchers to their members, so a good chance to put that to the test !!!

Still some spaces available, so if you are thinking of playing, get your name down.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just emailed my Club manager Richard, should be good again this year.

Also my second guest James Beverley has just paid up, so thats my two guests from last year wanting some more!


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Just emailed my Club manager Richard, should be good again this year.

Also my second guest James Beverley has just paid up, so thats my two guests from last year wanting some more!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that Scott. You are not a bad lad really.


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Thanks for that Scott. You are not a bad lad really.

Click to expand...

Pah!! You're going soft in your old age!!! 

He's a wrong 'un I tell thee!!!! :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Right folks.........we are down to around the last 6-8 places remaining now so if you're hoping to play this, please register your interest and get your Â£35 deposits paid ASAP......:thup:

I'm going to start filling up the remaining spaces with non forum members so we don't end up short, so please be quick.........

The link to the Charity site is in my signature.


----------



## Twire (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just added a guest :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'm raising money weekly for H4H, when does this need to be paid through the charity page?


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



full_throttle said:



			I'm raising money weekly for H4H, when does this need to be paid through the charity page?
		
Click to expand...

Any time you want.. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just an idea, following on from Smiffy's challenge on another thread, and still subject to the other NW lads agreement:-

There are about 8 lads coming down from the NW massif (well me and stu are anyway).

If there are 8 lads from a similar area, or even 8 random lads, what about the following challenge:-

The total of all 8 lads stableford scores from the NW lads v the other lads 8 scores, scored on the H4H day.

Â£10 in each Â£80 per team, Â£160 in total- Â£80 goes to the 8 winners beer fund for the Monday night, the other Â£80 goes into the H4H fund on the day.

Is there a Midlands massif, cockernee crew , gooner loons or any other body of men willing to take us on.............

NW lads

Me
..............

Challengers and team name   

........

Lets be having you, as delia opined.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Stick me down for a team :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Go on then......

Team name: Southern softies: 
Rickg
LiverpoolPhil


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Go on then......

Team name: Southern softies: 
Rickg
LiverpoolPhil
		
Click to expand...

Pokerjoke


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Team name: Southern softies: 
Rickg
LiverpoolPhil
Pokerjoke


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Team name: Southern softies: 
Rickg
LiverpoolPhil
Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...

I'm in :thup: should be good for a couple of 4 pointers


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I think that's enough for the victory


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Team name: Southern softies: 

1.Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			I think that's enough for the victory

Click to expand...

 

Loving the confidence

it was in the bag the minute Rick put his name down


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Team name: Southern softies: 
Rickg
LiverpoolPhil
Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...

and me


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7.
 8.

Although may not be as competitive off my new handicap


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Me too, but someone will need to add my name please.


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8.


----------



## Twire (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8.
		
Click to expand...

twire


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8. Twire

Game on!! :whoo: :cheers:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8. Twire

Game on!! :whoo: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You lot wouldn't scare an U16's netball team  :ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Team Mancunia

Liverbirdie
Qwerty

Challengers and team name   

........

Lets be having you, as delia opined.
		
Click to expand...

I think we should resurrect Team Mancunia Peter, what do you think??  They're currently unbeaten. :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Qwerty said:



			I think we should resurrect Team Mancunia Peter, what do you think??  They're currently unbeaten. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Golfacticos is a more appropriate name methinks


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



*Golfaticos* is a more appropriate name methinks 

Click to expand...

You misspelt it, I've corrected for you


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Just an idea, following on from Smiffy's challenge on another thread, and still subject to the other NW lads agreement:-

There are about 8 lads coming down from the NW massif (well me and stu are anyway).

If there are 8 lads from a similar area, or even 8 random lads, what about the following challenge:-

The total of all 8 lads stableford scores from the NW lads v the other lads 8 scores, scored on the H4H day.

Â£10 in each Â£80 per team, Â£160 in total- Â£80 goes to the 8 winners beer fund for the Monday night, the other Â£80 goes into the H4H fund on the day.

Is there a Midlands massif, cockernee crew , gooner loons or any other body of men willing to take us on.............

NW lads

Me
..............

Challengers and team name   

........

Lets be having you, as delia opined.
		
Click to expand...

You threw down the gauntlet and we have a team, where's yours :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Fish said:



			You threw down the gauntlet and we have a team, where's yours :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Top of my head who i can remember who is going (apologies if i miss any! Lol) :-

Liverbirdie
Qwerty
NWjocko
Junior
Lincoln quaker
Birchy
StuC
2blue

Not many chokers in that lot :whoo:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just found out my flight times back from Ryder cup ... Should be able to get to the course for 11.30 at the absolute latest. Happy to miss the first couple of holes and catch my group up if I'm out last? Otherwise, regretfully I'll have to miss the event this year


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Top of my head who i can remember who is going (apologies if i miss any! Lol) :-

Liverbirdie
Qwerty
NWjocko
Junior
Lincoln quaker
Birchy
StuC
2blue

Not many chokers in that lot :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry must of missed something,i count 8

It will add a little spice to the event as every point will count.
Least are first 3 drinks will be payed for.
That's me drunk.


----------



## Junior (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Qwerty said:



			I think we should resurrect Team Mancunia Peter, what do you think??  They're currently unbeaten. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Game on


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Junior said:



			Game on  

Click to expand...

LB can be our captain :thup:

Leading us all out to the 1st wearing these


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			Top of my head who i can remember who is going (apologies if i miss any! Lol) :-

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)

Transfer window is still open for other NW and norvern monkeys...........give me a few weeks and I'll soon whippet them into shape. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Reckon they should the two battling teams into 4 four balls to spice it up a bit


----------



## rickg (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

After a flurry of deposits, we've just gone past Â£4,700 :thup:
Just 4 spots remaining now..... Be quick if you want in.

Latest additions are the GM staff team. Mike is hoping for the same 4 from last year, (himself, Jezz, Bill and Paul).

Like last year, we'll be selling of the places to play with a GM staffer. Â£30 gets you a slot to play with a legend. See the for sale section for full details and to get a spot.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

My guest who I paid for the other day guys is Andy Murrell who is off 7. 
Just to keep your records updated I am currently off 13


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swinger said:



			My guest who I paid for the other day guys is Andy Murrell who is off 7. 
Just to keep your records updated I am currently off 13
		
Click to expand...

 You have had a cut then ?


----------



## Swinger (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			You have had a cut then ?
		
Click to expand...

Been on fire mate!! Think I've got a great chance at North Hants this time around!!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swinger said:



			Been on fire mate!! Think I've got a great chance at North Hants this time around!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep my money is on you big man, even if you don't win I know a fella who can knock you up a replica!!


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			After a flurry of deposits, we've just gone past Â£4,700 :thup:
Just 4 spots remaining now..... Be quick if you want in.

Latest additions are the GM staff team. Mike is hoping for the same 4 from last year, (himself, Jezz, Bill and Paul).

Like last year, we'll be selling of the places to play with a GM staffer. Â£30 gets you a slot to play with a legend. See the for sale section for full details and to get a spot.
		
Click to expand...

Just paid my deposit, been meaning to do it for ages! Hope I have just made the cut :thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Swingalot said:



			Just paid my deposit, been meaning to do it for ages! Hope I have just made the cut :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you're in! :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Yep, you're in! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great news, bring it on


----------



## rikkitikk (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just out of interest, which tees are we playing off?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Rooter (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rikkitikk said:



			Just out of interest, which tees are we playing off?

Thanks

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Pink Castles.


----------



## rikkitikk (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Pink Castles.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make sure I have a bag!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Rooter said:



			Pink Castles.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rikkitikk said:



			Just out of interest, which tees are we playing off?

Thanks

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Not sure to be honest as I can't remember what I agreed with the Club. I think it was yellows, but there is very little difference between yellows and whites. Too many complaints from the short hitters when we played off the whites at West Hill.


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Just gone through the Â£5,000 raised barrier.:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Not sure to be honest as I can't remember what I agreed with the Club. I think it was yellows, but there is very little difference between yellows and whites. Too many complaints from the short hitters when we played off the whites at West Hill.

Click to expand...

Hopefully we can go from the whites (6.495) as opposed to the yellows (6,250) and not sure that 245 will upset the short hitting fraternity especially as life member of this group


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Hopefully we can go from the whites (6.495) as opposed to the yellows (6,250) and not sure that 245 will upset the short hitting fraternity especially as life member of this group
		
Click to expand...

 There are a lot shorter hitters out there than you Homer. As I said I think we are off the yellows, but we will see on the day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			There are a lot shorter hitters out there than you Homer. As I said I think we are off the yellows, but we will see on the day.
		
Click to expand...


It's still tough enough of the yellows !


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			It's still tough enough of the yellows !
		
Click to expand...

 I found that. Brings all the fairway bunkers into play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			There are a lot shorter hitters out there than you Homer. As I said I think we are off the yellows, but we will see on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Not got an issue. Just always want to enjoy any away course from the best tees available


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			Top of my head who i can remember who is going (apologies if i miss any! Lol) :-

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)

Transfer window is still open for other NW and norvern monkeys...........give me a few weeks and I'll soon whippet them into shape. 

Click to expand...

Don't like the sound of you whipping me into shape LB but I'm up for this.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			I found that. Brings all the fairway bunkers into play.

Click to expand...


Yes I know that feeling after visiting pretty much every single one of the feckers !!!


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I seem to remember a certain three ball playing The Berkshire off the whites, when the rest of the Society played off the yellows. Ruined our chances of winning the long drive comp.


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I know that feeling after visiting pretty much every single one of the feckers !!!
		
Click to expand...

 At least they were all freshly raked when I went into them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			At least they were all freshly raked when I went into them.

Click to expand...


I do rake a good bunker


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			Top of my head who i can remember who is going (apologies if i miss any! Lol) :-

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)

Edit - you can always rely on the highlanders, when you need a good scrap.
NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.

Transfer window is still open for other NW and norvern monkeys...........give me a few weeks and I'll soon whippet them into shape. 

Click to expand...

Come on then, where's Bluewolf,2blue, StuC, Lincoln quaker, Hobbit..........these southerners will think we're a kiddy firm, thats all blinkin marf!!!!!

Your norvern country needs you, otherwise we'll have to get LiverpoolPhil in as a ringer.......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Come on then, where's Bluewolf,2blue, StuC, Lincoln quaker, Hobbit..........these southerners will think we're a kiddy firm, thats all blinkin marf!!!!!

Your norvern country needs you, otherwise we'll have to get LiverpoolPhil in as a ringer.......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Lb, keep up old boy!

See Birchys post above no.522. He already beat you in selecting the dream team from the north 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Lb, keep up old boy!

See Birchys post above no.522. He already beat you in selecting the dream team from the north 

Click to expand...

Yes, that was the available players - not all have signed up though.

Should I be putting your hat in the ring.......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, that was the available players - not all have signed up though.

Should I be putting your hat in the ring.......
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it as a sign up, I thought it was the north needs you so your playing like it or not! Certainly after the hype from the team down sarf! And especially as they have at least 1 confirmed northerner in their team who has jumped the border 

Its game on 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Lincoln Quaker said:





Liverbirdie said:



			I didn't think it as a sign up, I thought it was the north needs you so your playing like it or not! Certainly after the hype from the team down sarf! And especially as they have at least 1 confirmed northerner in their team who has jumped the border 

Click to expand...

Good lad, only need 2-3 more now.........although can always make it 11 v 11, if we get help from our north eastern friends.

Better if its anyone staying in the premier inn, in Fleet, so we can enjoy our beer tokens together.

Come on who else is in, I'll even get Jim White to add it onto the sky sports transfer ticker. I agree with Arsene, it's just so hard getting the right type of player in.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

What the hell, I'll write for Kraxx as well. We're both in the Fleet Premier so stick us down as two from the north east.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good lad, only need 2-3 more now.........although can always make it 11 v 11, if we get help from our north eastern friends.

Better if its anyone staying in the premier inn, in Fleet, so we can enjoy our beer tokens together.

Come on who else is in, I'll even get Jim White to add it onto the sky sports transfer ticker. I agree with Arsene, it's just so hard getting the right type of player in.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			What the hell, I'll write for Kraxx as well. We're both in the Fleet Premier so stick us down as two from the north east.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind giving those southern shandy drinkers a good thrashing wot!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			What the hell, I'll write for Kraxx as well. We're both in the Fleet Premier so stick us down as two from the north east.
		
Click to expand...

Good lads, be nice to drink with the southerners money wont it? Just hope they serve ale with a decent head on it.:whoo:

 The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
7. Khamelion -
8. Kraxx - 

You'll both have to write your own epithets.

If the "Pimms set" can get another 3, I'm sure that we can make it an eleven a side. Over to your governor....... 

Still hope to sign up a few more, maybe a Hobbit, mahogany Dave.............

Transfer window is still open for other NW and norvern monkeys...........give me a few weeks and I'll soon whippet them into shape.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'll tip my hat into the ring if someone can remind me of the t's and c's of how much we're putting in, format etc. This southern softie may have teeth (or then again I might be a right gummy bear) but who cares


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll tip my hat into the ring if someone can remind me of the t's and c's of how much we're putting in, format etc. This southern softie may have teeth (or then again I might be a right gummy bear) but who cares
		
Click to expand...

Just an idea, following on from Smiffy's challenge on another thread, and still subject to the other NW lads agreement:-

 There are about 8 lads coming down from the NW massif (well me and stu are anyway).

 If there are 8 lads from a similar area, or even 8 random lads, what about the following challenge:-

 The total of all 8 lads stableford scores from the NW lads v the other lads 8 scores, scored on the H4H day.

Â£10 in each Â£80 per team, Â£160 in total- Â£80 goes to the 8 winners beer fund for the Monday night, the other Â£80 goes into the H4H fund on the day.

 Is there a Midlands massif, cockernee crew , gooner loons or any other body of men willing to take us on.............

 NW lads

 Me
 ..............

 Challengers and team name   

 ........

 Lets be having you, as delia opined.

Well in Homer.

The odds have now been slashed by the bookies for the northerners.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Hobbit said:





Liverbirdie said:



			I don't mind giving those southern shandy drinkers a good thrashing wot!
		
Click to expand...

Tally Ho, Bri. 

Can you bring #son 3, as well? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:





Hobbit said:



			Tally Ho, Bri. 

Can you bring #son 3, as well? 

Click to expand...

damn fine idea old chap. Perhaps we could get him a decent handicap... apart from me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Good lads, be nice to drink with the southerners money wont it? Just hope they serve ale with a decent head on it.:whoo:

 The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
7. Khamelion -
8. Kraxx - 

You'll both have to write your own epithets.

If the "Pimms set" can get another 3, I'm sure that we can make it an eleven a side. Over to your governor....... 

Still hope to sign up a few more, maybe a Hobbit, mahogany Dave.............

Transfer window is still open for other NW and norvern monkeys...........give me a few weeks and I'll soon whippet them into shape.
		
Click to expand...

You can't have met many of the Southern Softies team. We are not all as refined as Smiffy you know. Think Eastenders without the class.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			You can't have met many of the Southern Softies team. We are not all as refined as Smiffy you know. Think Eastenders without the class.

Click to expand...

Eastenders - what's that?

We only watch sky arts up here, my man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Match vs NW Lads

 Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8. Twire

Game on!! :whoo: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

LB - here is the Southern Team


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			We only watch sky arts up here, my man.

Click to expand...

  Oh you mean the babe channels.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			LB - here is the Southern Team 

Click to expand...

We may be able to get 9-11, so get Arsene's scouting dept on the case, Phillip. 

All the more for the two charities - H4H and NSPCC (Northern Supping Pot (for) Champions v Chompers). It's late. :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Oh you mean the babe channels.

Click to expand...

Yep, it was cockney rhyming slang for tarts.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10.
11.

Looks like the Northerners have upped the teams to 11 a side so I've added Homer who posted earlier (at least that's the post match blog sorted!) and created a space for 2 more........

How many shandy's can you buy for Â£110? :cheers:


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Not sure to be honest as I can't remember what I agreed with the Club. I think it was yellows, but there is very little difference between yellows and whites. Too many complaints from the short hitters when we played off the whites at West Hill.

Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply. Sorry I did not post sooner.

Rich


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10.
11.

Looks like the Northerners have upped the teams to 11 a side so I've added Homer who posted earlier (at least that's the post match blog sorted!) and created a space for 2 more........

How many shandy's can you buy for Â£110? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to be number 10??


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			How many shandy's can you buy for Â£110? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh the southern, lager top, do you want straw and umbrella with that?




proper beer 




Anyone walking the dog tonight?


----------



## rickg (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. rikkitikk
11.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



rickg said:



			Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. rikkitikk
11.
		
Click to expand...

rikkitikk is not his real name is it? That will be a right mouthful after a few pints :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11.

Versus

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10.
11.

How many old peculiar/cherry B chasers can you buy for Â£110?


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Birchy said:



			rikkitikk is not his real name is it? That will be a right mouthful after a few pints :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No its not my real name!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11.

Versus

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10.
11.

How many old peculiar/cherry B chasers can you buy for Â£110?
		
Click to expand...

I say chaps, have just reccied this and thought crumbs, spiffing idea.  Us home counties types against a lot of ruffians, top ho what and all in a good cause too.  Ma'ma says I can participate if the chaps are short, so count me in.  Toodle pip.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Put me down.

As Keegan once said "I would love it if we beat them" :angry:

I will pay my Â£10 but not sure if I can stick around for too long on Monday night drinking our winnings though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



sawtooth said:



			Put me down.

As Keegan once said "I would love it if we beat them" :angry:

I will pay my Â£10 but not sure if I can stick around for too long on Monday night drinking our winnings though.
		
Click to expand...

That's ok more shandys for us


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Yeah I also won't be able to stay too long on the Monday so will let Rick and guys drink my winnings


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer

reserve??   Sawtooth - typical Arsenal, throw a bid in after the window shuts. :whoo:

Versus

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11.

Updated.

One spec left in the Norvern crew.

Rick/Rich I dunno how you do the draw for the overall H4H day, but if it doesn't balls anything up, 2 v 2 in groups might make it fun, also has a good chance of letting some of the northerners, such as myself, to meet some new faces.

For the record, sick of the sight of Fish's ugly mug, so nobble the draw for me. Homer and Liverpool Phil in the same group could be fun.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			. Homer and Liverpool Phil in the same group could be fun.

Click to expand...

:rofl::thup::clap:         You never Know, They might Gel like Seve & Ollie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer

reserve??   Sawtooth - typical Arsenal, throw a bid in after the window shuts. :whoo:

Versus

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11.

Updated.

One spec left in the Norvern crew.

Rick/Rich I dunno how you do the draw for the overall H4H day, but if it doesn't balls anything up, 2 v 2 in groups might make it fun, also has a good chance of letting some of the northerners, such as myself, to meet some new faces.

For the record, sick of the sight of Fish's ugly mug, so nobble the draw for me. *Homer and Liverpool Phil in the same group could be fun*.

Click to expand...

I maybe ill that day


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

That Norvern team is looking Very Strong but I think the main Problem we've got is Sunday night in Fleet. :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Match vs NW Lads

Team name: Southern softies: 

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer

reserve??   Sawtooth - typical Arsenal, throw a bid in after the window shuts. :whoo:

Versus

The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11.

Updated.

One spec left in the Norvern crew.

Rick/Rich I dunno how you do the draw for the overall H4H day, but if it doesn't balls anything up, 2 v 2 in groups might make it fun, also has a good chance of letting some of the northerners, such as myself, to meet some new faces.

*For the record, sick of the sight of Fish's ugly mug, so nobble the draw for me*. Homer and Liverpool Phil in the same group could be fun.

Click to expand...



 Typical scouser, looking for a fiddle :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

I'm a Midlander but as there seems little chance of getting a team together from the Midlands I'd be honoured to take the number 11 spot and join those fine fellows from the North West.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Qwerty said:



			:rofl::thup::clap:         You never Know, They might Gel like Seve & Ollie
		
Click to expand...

More like Stan and Ollie.



Fish said:



View attachment 12124
 Typical scouser, looking for a fiddle :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Awww, only joking sweetie. 



Crow said:



			I'm a Midlander but as there seems little chance of getting a team together from the Midlands I'd be honoured to take the number 11 spot and join those fine fellows from the North West.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Crow, welcome on board, but say "kipper tie" once and your benched. Hope you drink bitter.

We now have 11, but as its all extra for the charity, willing to let it run higher, as long as its even sides, and Rick/Rich are ok with it.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Whoops, what's the format again, I assumed it would be a cumulative stable ford, I am bringing two guests with me, but in guess they are big enough to play in another group, I can't let the SS side down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Whoops, what's the format again, I assumed it would be a cumulative stable ford, I am bringing two guests with me, but in guess they are big enough to play in another group, I can't let the SS side down.
		
Click to expand...

It is a cumulative stableford of all players, so no big problem if you want your mates to hold your hand......


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			We now have 11, but as its all extra for the charity, willing to let it run higher, as long as its even sides, and Rick/Rich are ok with it.
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me. More the merrier.:thup:

Draw is random, but sure there will be a good mix of regions playing together.:thup: Forumers will play with their guests to keep things simple.

Can forumers stop filling up my inbox with requests not to play with Liverpoolphil. He is really a nice guy honest.



Just joking Phil.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			He is really a nice guy honest.


Just joking Phil.

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Please note that payment of Â£55-00 which is due to North Hants for golf and food, will now be made on the day in cash. We need to give the Club exact numbers by the 24th September, so unfortunately anyone dropping out after that day may have to still need to pay. Hopefully this will not be a problem.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			Please note that payment of Â£55-00 which is due to North Hants for golf and food, will now be made on the day in cash. We need to give the Club exact numbers by the 24th September, so unfortunately anyone dropping out after that day may have to still need to pay. Hopefully this will not be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe worth putting this on the official thread Rich,just to make it official.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



pokerjoke said:



			Maybe worth putting this on the official thread Rich,just to make it official.
		
Click to expand...

 Good point Tony. I had forgotten about that thread. Has now been done.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*

Was gonna pitch my name in but now in not so sunny Scotland until end of October grrrrr. 

Will have to collect the wooden spoon next year instead


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



G1BB0 said:



			Was gonna pitch my name in but now in not so sunny Scotland until end of October grrrrr. 

Will have to collect the wooden spoon next year instead 

Click to expand...

You are not the only one in that boat. Really hacked off that I will not be there this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Homer and Liverpool Phil in the same group could be fun.

Click to expand...

Won't see me for dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was looking to enjoy the day :rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Won't see me for dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was looking to enjoy the day :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 So were your three playing partners.:ears::rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



richart said:



			So were your three playing partners.:ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fair point well (harshly :ears made. I'm sure LP Is a god fearing, fun guy who's kind to animals and a pillar of the local community but we're so polar opposites I doubt we'd see eye to eye at all over four hours +. Not sure the other partners will want to hear the merits on the publication of league tables so early in the season, Arsenal transfer policy or the merits or not of Aimpoint :thup::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair point well (harshly :ears made. I'm sure LP Is a god fearing, fun guy who's kind to animals and a pillar of the local community but we're so polar opposites I doubt we'd see eye to eye at all over four hours +. Not sure the other partners will want to hear the merits on the publication of league tables so early in the season, Arsenal transfer policy or the merits or not of Aimpoint :thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I have had multiple discussions with many people on this forum and not seen eye to eye but have had cracking rounds of golf with them because they and myself are able to distinguish between forum chat and actually playing a round of golf respectively with each other - it's extremely disappointing that because of things said on a forum that you feel you would be able to play with another poster. Thankfully you have made your feelings perfectly clear to Rich and then I will be in a fourball with people who are able to separate the two. 

Sorry rich to hi jack your thread but hopefully you can fulfil Homers request and I will look forward to playing a round of golf with three other members of the forum :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			I have had multiple discussions with many people on this forum and not seen eye to eye but have had cracking rounds of golf with them because they and myself are able to distinguish between forum chat and actually playing a round of golf respectively with each other - it's extremely disappointing that because of things said on a forum that you feel you would be able to play with another poster. Thankfully you have made your feelings perfectly clear to Rich and then I will be in a fourball with people who are able to separate the two. 

Sorry rich to hi jack your thread but hopefully you can fulfil Homers request and I will look forward to playing a round of golf with three other members of the forum :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As usual you've jumped on the moral high ground and the inclusion of thumbs up, smiley icons and levity in the post should have made it clear on the nature it was intended. However you know what, even though you read FAR too much into it, you might have a point after all. You really need to chill on all things on here


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

Come on boys, no arguing on this thread please.

I do expect you to share a shandy though when we stuff the Northern boys.:thup:


----------



## adiemel (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



G1BB0 said:



			Was gonna pitch my name in but now in not so sunny Scotland until end of October grrrrr. 

Will have to collect the wooden spoon next year instead 

Click to expand...

That is my spot G1bb0, I worked hard for my last place last year. I was hoping to improve on it this year by coming last with a better score but injury has curtailed that. So next year I will be back to claim the wooden spoon so expect a fight for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Come on boys, no arguing on this thread please.

I do expect you to share a shandy though when we stuff the Northern boys.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I can see it now..........can I have a pack of nuts and a pint of cider  - you don't want to have nuts with cider, it should be crisps with cider, nuts are for with lager...........Oh no their not........   :whoo:

Chill out lads, we'll be winning anyway.


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, I can see it now..........can I have a pack of nuts and a pint of cider  - you don't want to have nuts with cider, it should be crisps with cider, nuts are for with lager...........Oh no their not........   :whoo:

Chill out lads, we'll be winning anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong on both counts, it should be pork scratchings


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			Wrong on both counts, it should be pork scratchings 

Click to expand...

Totally wrong, a substantial snack like a pork scratching needs a good real ale


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, I can see it now..........can I have a pack of nuts and a pint of cider  - you don't want to have nuts with cider, it should be crisps with cider, nuts are for with lager...........Oh no their not........   :whoo:

Chill out lads, we'll be winning anyway.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Wrong on both counts, it should be pork scratchings 

Click to expand...

 It could be a very long day.:mmm:


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Totally wrong, a substantial snack like a pork scratching needs a good real ale
		
Click to expand...

aaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 3, 2014)

I played at North Hants for the first time today and was very impressed. The course is excellent, as is the clubhouse.

It's also a fair test and was in excellent condition today although the greens had been hollow tined and were slightly below their best. It was clear though that they are excellent surfaces and I'm sure when they are in top condition that they are pretty rapid. 

I'm glad to have played in in advance of H4H too as it's certainly a course that you need to play a few tims to know the right lines off the tee and where to land on the greens optimally. 

Gorgeous weather today too and I had a decent round that was good enough to win the trophy. 

Ping i25's were absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I played at North Hants for the first time today and was very impressed. The course is excellent, as is the clubhouse.

It's also a fair test and was in excellent condition today although the greens had been hollow tined and were slightly below their best. It was clear though that they are excellent surfaces and I'm sure when they are in top condition that they are pretty rapid. 

I'm glad to have played in in advance of H4H too as it's certainly a course that you need to play a few tims to know the right lines off the tee and where to land on the greens optimally. 

Gorgeous weather today too and I had a decent round that was good enough to win the trophy. 

Ping i25's were absolutely brilliant. 

Click to expand...

Not the first and won't be the last post I've read where someone has had a sneaky round at North Hants prior to H4H's day, think I'll have to have a recce as there seems to be some serious intentions to win this year :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I'm glad to have played in in advance of H4H too as it's certainly a course that you need to play a few tims to know the right lines off the tee and where to land on the greens optimally.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Not the first and won't be the last post I've read where someone has had a sneaky round at North Hants prior to H4H's day, think I'll have to have a recce as there seems to be some serious intentions to win this year :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Rule 41, subsection IV

Everyone on the southern side loses a shot for every time they've played North hants previously.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rule 41, subsection IV

Everyone on the southern side loses a shot for every time they've played North hants previously.
		
Click to expand...

Does everyone from up north get courtesy shots


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Does everyone from up north get courtesy shots 

Click to expand...

Us Southern Softies generally only offer courtesy shots to the girlies, but if your asking !!!!


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rule 41, subsection IV

Everyone on the southern side loses a shot for every time they've played North hants previously.
		
Click to expand...

I am not saying anything...............


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2014)

So 11 pints for the lads from north of Grantham 








And a pint of lager top with 11 straws for the southern lot


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			What the hell, I'll write for Kraxx as well. We're both in the Fleet Premier so stick us down as two from the north east.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see my secretary is keeping me straight 

Cheers Khamelion


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Kraxx68 said:



			Nice to see my secretary is keeping me straight 

Cheers Khamelion 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the drinksfest, kraxx. Nuts, crisps or pork scratchings with your winnings........

BTW - who is entertainments secretary for the Sunday and Monday nights?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome to the drinksfest, kraxx. Nuts, crisps or pork scratchings with your winnings........

BTW - who is entertainments secretary for the Sunday and Monday nights?
		
Click to expand...

Well I can't sing, dance or tell a good joke, so best leave it to someone else


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome to the drinksfest, kraxx. Nuts, crisps or pork scratchings with your winnings........
		
Click to expand...

Can I throw in Scampi Fries if available from behind the bar?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 heroes 2014 Official Thread*



Khamelion said:



			Can I throw in Scampi Fries if available from behind the bar?
		
Click to expand...

Oh o on then


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Does everyone from up north get courtesy shots 

Click to expand...

I intend to get shots before I travel to the south - don't know what you might catch!!


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I intend to get shots before I travel to the south - don't know what you might catch!!
		
Click to expand...

 Remember to bring passports and visas guys, and plenty of cash. We don't barter down South.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2014)

richart said:



			Remember to bring passports and visas guys, and plenty of cash. We don't barter down South.
		
Click to expand...

Can we have a currency union?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Can we have a currency union?
		
Click to expand...

I got a load of Scottish notes to get rid of before the big vote...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Can we have a credit union?
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you, Bri. 

Is it a tenner a pint down there yet?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I intend to get shots before I travel to the south - don't know what you might catch!!
		
Click to expand...

Sod the shots, you need one of these.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 5, 2014)

In the post a review section, I have written my thoughts on North Hants with a couple of tips.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 5, 2014)

This one may restrict my swing...


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 5, 2014)

Very late to the party on this and I know the teams are full up but, as the northern-est of the northerners (I think), can I stick my name down as first reserve/12th man for the northern monkeys?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice review on the course Snelly, shame it's a little to far south for me to give it a go before H4H.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2014)

Snelly said:



			In the post a review section, I have written my thoughts on North Hants with a couple of tips.
		
Click to expand...

Double agent for the southern gang, or can it be trusted? :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Very late to the party on this and I know the teams are full up but, as the northern-est of the northerners (I think), can I stick my name down as first reserve/12th man for the northern monkeys?
		
Click to expand...

You can join in mate, the more for the charity. As long as they can match our numbers, unless the're struggling for numbers on their own manor.......

Team name: Southern softies: 

 1. Rickg
 2. LiverpoolPhil
 3. Pokerjoke
 4. Fish
 5. PNWokingham
 6. Paperboy
 7. Richart
 8. Twire
 9. Homer
 10. Rikki tick tick, boom
 11. Arnold arm chewer
 12. Sawtooth

 Versus

 The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion -
 8. Kraxx - 
 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
 10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
 11. Crow
 12.McBroon

 Updated.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Double agent for the southern gang, or can it be trusted? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I am from Yorkshire originally!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I am from Yorkshire originally! 

Click to expand...

Shucks, could be a triple agent.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

 1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
 2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
 3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
 4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
 5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
 6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
 7. Khamelion - *Fast Striker, everything done at 90 or above, that's strokes.*
 8. Kraxx - *Slow w(h)inger, from moaning to night talking a good game, just call me Brucie.
* 9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
 10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
 11. Crow - 
 12.McBroon - 

 Updated.
		
Click to expand...

Filled in mine and Kraxx's summeries.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Filled in mine and Kraxx's summeries.
		
Click to expand...

Mine would read: Usually plays midfield as he can do least damage there, would have scored more goals but ball tends to fly to the right off his ankle.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			Mine would read: Usually plays midfield as he can do least damage there, would have scored more goals but ball tends to fly to the right off his ankle.
		
Click to expand...

Mine would be:

Sub - enthusiastic but limited, spends very little time on the pitch. Would be called a water-carrier except he rarely carries the water.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Mine would be:

Sub - enthusiastic but limited, spends very little time on the pitch. Would be called a water-carrier except **he rarely carries the water*.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the team, it'll be good to meet up on the day.

(*Maybe you should be reading the very popular nutrition thread )


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			Welcome to the team, it'll be good to meet up on the day.

(*Maybe you should be reading the very popular nutrition thread )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah man, looking forward to meeting up. Best apologise for my game up front 

I had a quick look at that nutrition thread and then realised life's just too short. Mars bars and Lucozade have got me this far!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 5, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Filled in mine and Kraxx's summeries.
		
Click to expand...

You've slowed your speed down Khamelion.. must be getting old..


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			The force from the north v the land of the tanned.

1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
7. Khamelion - Fast Striker, everything done at 90 or above, that's strokes.
8. Kraxx - Slow w(h)inger, from moaning to night talking a good game, just call me Brucie.
9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11. Crow - 
12.McBroon -
		
Click to expand...

RUDDY HELL...  No13  2Blue.....
As a hard hitting mid-fielder of the old school we only venture South to take the Silver-ware!! :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2014)

2blue said:



			RUDDY HELL...  No13  2Blue.....
As a hard hitting mid-fielder of the old school we only venture South to take the Silver-ware!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Knew I could rely on you Dave, just need a 13th from them to match us......


----------



## rickg (Sep 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Knew I could rely on you Dave, just need a 13th from them to match us......
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem mate...........

anyone up for it lads?

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer
12. Sawtooth
13.


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2014)

rickg said:



			Not a problem mate...........

anyone up for it lads?

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer
12. Sawtooth
13.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## rickg (Sep 7, 2014)

1. Rickg
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Pokerjoke
4. Fish
5. PNWokingham
6. Paperboy
7. Richart
8. Twire
9. Homer
10. Rikki tick tick, boom
11. Arnold arm chewer
12. Sawtooth
13. Wookie Bear


----------



## philly169 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not long now! Really looking forward it this, hopefully my crippled 7 iron comes back in time!!

Any idea when the tee times/groups will be announced?


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Not long now! Really looking forward it this, hopefully my crippled 7 iron comes back in time!!

Any idea when the tee times/groups will be announced?
		
Click to expand...

Just working on them now...were just waiting for a few confirmations so I can add names.......

We've had confirmation that 2 of the Battleback golfers will be joining us. Ideally I'd like to pair them up with a couple of ex service guys, so 1st 2 to respond that would like this honour will get the nod.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Just working on them now...were just waiting for a few confirmations so I can add names.......

We've had confirmation that 2 of the Battleback golfers will be joining us. Ideally I'd like to pair them up with a couple of ex service guys, so 1st 2 to respond that would like this honour will get the nod.......
		
Click to expand...

I would have loved this honour - could they play with a staffer as well ?


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would have loved this honour - could they play with a staffer as well ?
		
Click to expand...

 That sounds like a good idea Rick if there are any spaces.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would have loved this honour - could they play with a staffer as well ?
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to ask that, scary, were thinking alike


----------



## Rooter (Sep 18, 2014)

Rick, as per my twitter DM, I am going to be a no show due to new job starting. have mentioned to my guests about finding another, but no luck yet. so please rule me out, pair my guests with Homer and Liverpoolphil if you want! 

Hope you have a great day guys.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was just about to ask that, scary, were thinking alike 

Click to expand...

That's a very good idea gents!!! We have 2 staffer spaces left ( I gave the other to Sandy to thank her for all her support, so that works out perfectly........the GM staffer playing list is now therefore full...:thup:

I'll try and get the draw out by the end of this week........ Then I'll stand back and wait for all the PM's..............:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			That's a very good idea gents!!! We have 2 staffer spaces left ( I gave the other to Sandy to thank her for all her support, so that works out perfectly........the GM staffer playing list is now therefore full...:thup:

I'll try and get the draw out by the end of this week........ Then I'll stand back and wait for all the PM's..............:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So to clarify, Phil and I will be playing with a staffer and a Backpacker or are you putting the Backpackers with the remaining 2 staffers who've not been taken


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

Still a few spaces available, so if you want to play get your name down, and pay on the charity site in my or Rickg's signature.

BMW Ridgeway Hants have very kindly donated a BMW for a weekend for nearest the pin on the 8th. Hole plays about 120 yards, so I think I will be practicing that distance for the next week or so.


----------



## Swinger (Sep 18, 2014)

richart said:



			BMW Ridgeway Hants have very kindly donated a BMW for a weekend for nearest the pin on the 8th. Hole plays about 120 yards, so I think I will be practicing that distance for the next week or so.

Click to expand...

Nice prize. Good luck with the practice mate, pretty sure you hit that distance with quite a range of clubs yesterday mate!


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Nice prize. Good luck with the practice mate, pretty sure you hit that distance with quite a range of clubs yesterday mate!
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Steve, your support always appreciated Might be a nasty little 3/4 gap wedge for you though.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			So to clarify, Phil and I will be playing with a staffer and a Backpacker or are you putting the Backpackers with the remaining 2 staffers who've not been taken 

Click to expand...

I've split the Battleback golfers so that 1 is with you and one with Phil :thup:...
...you can talk about tanks n stuff!!


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			I've split the Battleback golfers so that 1 is with you and one with Phil :thup:...
...you can talk about tanks n stuff!! 

Click to expand...

 Dodged a bullet there Robin, not having to play with Phil.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Dodged a bullet there Robin, not having to play with Phil.

Click to expand...

played with him twice now, I own him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			played with him twice now, I own him 

Click to expand...

Does own meaning losing now


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			I own him 

Click to expand...


If I owned him I'd be taking him back under warranty !!


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does own meaning losing now 

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			If I owned him I'd be taking him back under warranty !! 

Click to expand...

I reckon Smithy couldn't do any better than that with a bit if bread & cheese


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2014)

All banter aside, this is my first trip proper sarf for a meet, so looking forward to putting some ugly mugs to some banal football comments.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			All banter aside, this is my first trip proper sarf for a meet, so looking forward to putting some ugly mugs to some banal football comments.

Click to expand...

Have you arranged quarantine for your return oop norf?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Have you arranged quarantine for your return oop norf?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, going to Middlesborough as a halfway house.:whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			All banter aside, this is my first trip proper sarf for a meet, so looking forward to putting some ugly mugs to some banal football comments.

Click to expand...

You don't need to travel south, just get a mirrorâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Just working on them now...were just waiting for a few confirmations so I can add names.......

We've had confirmation that 2 of the Battleback golfers will be joining us. Ideally I'd like to pair them up with a couple of ex service guys, so 1st 2 to respond that would like this honour will get the nod.......
		
Click to expand...

Who have you got Rick?  Met a few at our place, Battleback is our Captain's charity this year and we are not far from Headley Court.  

Oh, and a Cuddington 4 ball voucher is now in my possession for the auction, thanks Captain. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2014)

Mirror - I've got one of them refurbished fairground ones thanks, I only look 8 stone, but my head looks a bit funny, or like Birchy's twin brother!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 21, 2014)

My guest from last year is interested if a space left. Let me know and I'll chuck the deposit on the Just Giving page.


----------



## rickg (Sep 21, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			My guest from last year is interested if a space left. Let me know and I'll chuck the deposit on the Just Giving page.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon, yes there are still spaces....:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Simon, yes there are still spaces....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rick Deposit sorted mate   :clap:

I'll sort our Handicaps out on Saturday or Sunday as we've got one more comp left before the day


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this meet, it'll be good to meet some old and new faces.

 I'm not too sure what my golf will be like and I apologise in advance  if the usual game appears :smirk:

Also playing Bearwood Lakes and Coombe Hill.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm really looking forward to this meet, it'll be good to meet some old and new faces.

 I'm not too sure what my golf will be like and I apologise in advance  if the usual game appears :smirk:

Also playing Bearwood Lakes and Coombe Hill.
		
Click to expand...

 Played Coombe Hill today, and it was as lovely as always. Just about my favourite parkland course, along with Bearwood Lakes.  Good choices.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Played Coombe Hill today, and it was as lovely as always. Just about my favourite parkland course, along with Bearwood Lakes.  Good choices.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news rich re Coombe Hill, I've  heard nothing but great review's of both tracks I just hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## rickg (Sep 22, 2014)

All, 

please post your current handicaps in the link below....don't worry if your h/cap changes this week as we'll be confirming exact handicaps on the day during registration.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/152RL8PkHcihXmET2UlA2mUXngQdKD2XTVfAwiq1fENo/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## rickg (Sep 22, 2014)

Apologies for the delay getting the tee times out but I've been plumbing in a new dishwasher. We've also got some late additions so still juggling. 
Will try and post groupings and tee time tomorrow evening.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2014)

rickg said:



			Apologies for the delay getting the tee times out but I've been plumbing in a new dishwasher. .
		
Click to expand...



I plumbed one in a little while back and if I'd have been doing the draw, it'd have been made about 3 weeks after the event. Why do the make them with only 1mm to spare??


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I've been meaning to post this for a while now, results for the HFH 2013 day at West Hill. Note this system wasn't used on the day I did it retrospectively but didn't have the scorecards just the total points for each player. Therefore the data (score for individual holes etc, best front 9, etc) will not be 100% although the total points and overall positions will be. 

Thanks to HandicapMaster for allowing free use of their software:thup:


http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036599...arch-2014?secret_password=z5eihq6gel2yyvegrr1

http://www.scribd.com/doc/223036995/Best-Scores-Analysis?secret_password=2nbm2wdhiilmwdnlwwt4

Click to expand...

Further to Rick's note on handicaps dont worry if they change between now and Monday we can quickly update them on the day. Alternatively you can always submit another form in the meantime.

Obviously this is not a qualifier but you will still be able to see the "virtual" handicap adjustments on the result sheet hence why it is better to provide exact handicap (if known) just for a bit of fun.

Keep the entries coming because it is better to have everyone up on the system before Monday, so far I have details for 53 people. Although as you can see from above results all the players from HFH 2013 are already on the system so I probably have more than that.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2014)

just to keep you upto date, thre fiddle I help organize on sundays have raised Â£30.80 from going in bunkers at 10p each time, and I think i need to add Â£10 for the H4H challenge, so I'll be donating after the event


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I plumbed one in a little while back and if I'd have been doing the draw, it'd have been made about 3 weeks after the event. Why do the make them with only 1mm to spare?? 

Click to expand...

When I tried to plumb mine in she turned round and slapped me. Not sure what I was doing wrong...


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 23, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			When I tried to plumb mine in she turned round and slapped me. Not sure what I was doing wrong...

Click to expand...

Maybe you attached the hose to the wrong pipe...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Maybe you attached the hose to the wrong pipe...
		
Click to expand...

This is Southampton! Dishwashers there all have varicose veins and a pair of rubber gloves!


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			When I tried to plumb mine in she turned round and slapped me. Not sure what I was doing wrong...

Click to expand...

Fresh goes in, waste comes out.
NEVER mix the two up, dishwashers get angry!


*Slime*.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			This is Southampton! Dishwashers there all have varicose veins and a pair of rubber gloves! 

Click to expand...

Stop being so odious


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2014)

Proves I had nothing to do with the draw. TWO Northerners.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

Get in there!! Chuffed with my group. 3 people i have never met before.

Looking forward to meeting all 3 

Shame for them though they got me :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheers for all the work so far Rick and Rich 

If you need any help before or during the day then just let me know - more than willing to lend a hand :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for all the work so far Rick and Rich 

If you need any help before or during the day then just let me know - more than willing to lend a hand :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the draw, looking forward to a good day, will be good to meet you Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just seen the draw, looking forward to a good day, will be good to meet you Phil
		
Click to expand...


Will meet you on Sunday mate :thup:

Prob had enough of me by Sunday night


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You will have had enough of me by Sunday night 

Click to expand...

 Fixed that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Fixed that.

Click to expand...

:temper:

Where is that report button - you keep bullying me


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 23, 2014)

Where do I find this Mysterious Draw??


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Where do I find this Mysterious Draw??
		
Click to expand...

On the official thread at the top of arrange a game section mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Where do I find this Mysterious Draw??
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63921-Help-4-heroes-2014-Official-Thread

You drew the short straw it seems


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like I shall tee off in the dark!


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63921-Help-4-heroes-2014-Official-Thread

Click to expand...

Posts #19/20 in the link Phil posted


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Proves I had nothing to do with the draw. TWO Northerners.

Click to expand...

At least your flat cap won't look out of place.....:whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Looks like I shall tee off in the dark!
		
Click to expand...

At least nobody will see you drop another in the middle of the fairway..........:cheers:


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 23, 2014)

Shall see if I can pull the two from the north down to my level so that I can give the others from the south a better chance!


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 23, 2014)

Are we all going to the 10th to watch rick tee off??


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

rikkitikk said:



			Are we all going to the 10th to watch rick tee off??
		
Click to expand...

No chance!!! Mike H has made a personal request that everyone watches him hit the opening shot.......


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			At least nobody will see you KICK another iINTO the middle of the fairway..........:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

changed that for you Ian!


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			No chance!!! Mike H has made a personal request that everyone watches him hit the opening shot.......

Click to expand...

Twice 

:smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Twice 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

That takes a special skill


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That takes a special skill 

Click to expand...

That only some have.............


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoy the day folks, I'll be thinking of you   :thup:













From Myrtle Beach


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone please paste a blown up version,god knows why I cant enlarge,
starting to wind me up now,thx


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 23, 2014)

Trust me to get drawn out first - still I suppose someone has to bring the comedy swing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Can someone please paste a blown up version,god knows why I cant enlarge,
starting to wind me up now,thx
		
Click to expand...


Can't find a way mate but you are teeing at 9:10 on 1st with Lincoln Quaker , Stuart C and PNWokingham


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't find a way mate but you are teeing at 9:10 on 1st with Lincoln Quaker , Stuart C and PNWokingham
		
Click to expand...

Take some ear defenders if you're out with Stu! Is PNW allowed to show his legs at this time of year?


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 23, 2014)

No way. I can't believe this. I'm genuinely made up - I've drawn Homer 

They say you should never meet your heroes but I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			No way. I can't believe this. I'm genuinely made up - I've drawn Homer 

They say you should never meet your heroes but I'm willing to risk it.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both Pal.

Baggsy having his shirt at the end


----------



## Midnight (Sep 23, 2014)

Again I have drawn 3 people who I have never played before , they will be quaking in their boots at the thoughts of playing with me

Now to find a club that I can hit far enough to make the green on the 1 st......


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Can someone please paste a blown up version,god knows why I cant enlarge,
starting to wind me up now,thx
		
Click to expand...

I just constantly clicked on it and eventually it grew


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2014)

sweatysock41 said:



			Trust me to get drawn out first - still I suppose someone has to bring the comedy swing. 

Click to expand...

I was going to watch Rick over on the 10th, but on second thoughts I think I'll mosey on over to the first, could be much more entertaining.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			I just constantly clicked on it and eventually it grew 

Click to expand...

Well done Robin, good going at your age mate


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You and me both Pal.

Baggsy having his shirt at the end 

Click to expand...

No worries. I'll have his trousers :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			No way. I can't believe this. I'm genuinely made up - I've drawn Homer 

They say you should never meet your heroes but I'm willing to risk it.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			You and me both Pal.

Baggsy having his shirt at the end 

Click to expand...

Can't guarantee the golf (mine) will be pretty but we'll have a laugh. With my body the shirt stays firmly on my back after


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2014)

Three new faces for me, one a Northern ally and another a Southern target. 

Counting down the days now.


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

All new faces for me, got Bill Elliott, Dufferman and BattleBack James Fitzsimmons :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't find a way mate but you are teeing at 9:10 on 1st with Lincoln Quaker , Stuart C and PNWokingham
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate much appreciated.
Nice 4 ball happy with that.
Hold it,are they scousers


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			All new faces for me, got Bill Elliott, Dufferman and BattleBack James Fitzsimmons :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm that Dufferman's trouble ....... I've nursed him round before!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx mate much appreciated.
Nice 4 ball happy with that.
Hold it,are they scousers

Click to expand...


One is


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2014)

sweatysock41 said:



			Trust me to get drawn out first - still I suppose someone has to bring the comedy swing. 

Click to expand...

No pressure then mate !

Look forward to watching it though


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Excellent, last group on the 10th with Fragger, El Bandito and Auctioneer. I'll apologise now lads for any naughty words that accidentally slip out!
Just had a look on google maps and it looks close to the station. Is it walkable? Seriously considering the train over the monday morning M3 car park, with the added benefit of being able to have a lemonade or three after the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

sweatysock41 said:



			Trust me to get drawn out first - still I suppose someone has to bring the comedy swing. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry. I'm sure it'll be totally quiet before and after you play the shot and there won't be a soul around


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Excellent, last group on the 10th with Fragger, El Bandito and Auctioneer. I'll apologise now lads for any naughty words that accidentally slip out!
Just had a look on google maps and it looks close to the station. Is it walkable? Seriously considering the train over the monday morning M3 car park, with the added benefit of being able to have a lemonade or three after the game.
		
Click to expand...

If you do that I can probably give you a lift home if your not to far into town!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Excellent, last group on the 10th with Fragger, El Bandito and Auctioneer. I'll apologise now lads for any naughty words that accidentally slip out!
Just had a look on google maps and it looks close to the station. Is it walkable? Seriously considering the train over the monday morning M3 car park, with the added benefit of being able to have a lemonade or three after the game.
		
Click to expand...

It's about 5 mins up the main road 

Station right next to Travelodge so depending on what time you get there you might see a few stragglers around who could give you a lift


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx mate much appreciated.
Nice 4 ball happy with that.
Hold it,are they scousers

Click to expand...

Wear a hard hat, Stu's known to try and kill his playing partners, even when you think your totally safe, believe me, you won't be :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone knoe anything about *KevinC* ?


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			Anyone knoe anything about *KevinC* ?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


He doesn't like Man Utd Fans


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He doesn't like Man Utd Fans 

Click to expand...

:rofl: Boom!


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He doesn't like Man Utd Fans 

Click to expand...

Not many do! 


*Slime*.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh my - what have I done to deserve the Hobbit...

Nice looking four-ball, when I say nice looking, I don't me catwalk style...  Look forward to meeting staffer, Neil & James...

I'm only here for the southern Hospitality honest gov....:cheers:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Can someone please paste a blown up version,god knows why I cant enlarge,
starting to wind me up now,thx
		
Click to expand...

If you open the image and right click on it, look for 'View Image' in the window that opens, this open the image again and you can then use CTRL and you mouse wheel to enlarge or shrink the image.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			All new faces for me, got Bill Elliott, Dufferman and BattleBack James Fitzsimmons :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Played with Bill last year, a true gent and excellent golfing company.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Played with Bill last year, a true gent and excellent golfing company.
		
Click to expand...


Gent ?! Fish will struggle with how to deal with one of those


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Played with Bill last year, a true gent and excellent golfing company.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a really gent, I look forward to catching up with Bill to discuss Rory's form :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2014)

Have we done a head count for the curry or booked anything?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Rick/Rich.

Pokerjoke, I won't mention Utd if you don't mention LFC, Deal?

The last time I played golf with sweatysock I whispered the whole round, I don't know why my playing partners need ear defenders....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2014)

Is right Rick, put all the low lads in one group, out first, so we don't get held up by all the chompers.:whoo:

Jocko, they are putting two of their big hitters out first against us.......respect.

Anyway, the main question is, where is the Karaoke bar in Fleet, for a bit of Northern soul. Yeah, baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, 4 hrs after posting the draw and not one single PM...........my inbox must be full or something..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			No way. I can't believe this. I'm genuinely made up - I've drawn Homer 

They say you should never meet your heroes but I'm willing to risk it.
		
Click to expand...

I met Homer at Woburn a few years ago and was gutted, he didn't sound like Homer off the tv!!


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Anyone knoe anything about *KevinC* ?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Liverpool supporter from Blackmoor.


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gent ?! Fish will struggle with how to deal with one of those

Click to expand...

Your painting a poor picture of me, people will get the wrong the idea 



Blue in Munich said:



			Have we done a head count for the curry or booked anything?
		
Click to expand...

See here

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...or-Heroes-Curry-(Fleet)&p=1147645#post1147645


----------



## dufferman (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			All new faces for me, got Bill Elliott, Dufferman and BattleBack James Fitzsimmons :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to meeting you in person Fish!



chrisd said:



			Mmmm that Dufferman's trouble ....... I've nursed him round before!

Click to expand...

It's just a shame you felt the need to wear the nurses outfit whilst doing so...


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2014)

9.50 off the 10th... perfect.. i dont like early starts...


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Liverpool supporter from Blackmoor. 

Click to expand...

Hmmm.


*Slime*.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2014)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ophy-Help-needed-please&p=1147715#post1147715


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Crow and 2blue to people Ive not met before. Look forward to meeting you Monday. I cant quite make out the third name as the doc too tiny

anyone else travelling form Kent way that wants a lift (apart from Chris D) driving on my own so would like some company. 

Ash.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2014)

Guys, anyone got a simple cut and paste instructions for my guests so i can email them? I am not attending now, so want them there on time, right clothes for dinner etc etc...

Thanks!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Crow and 2blue to people Ive not met before. Look forward to meeting you Monday. I cant quite make out the third name as the doc too tiny

anyone else travelling form Kent way that wants a lift (apart from Chris D) driving on my own so would like some company. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Rich (Rikkitikk), Nick (Crow), Ash (MarshleyR7)......  all new to me,  It will be nice to get to know you guys & meet up with other forumers I haven't seen for a while.


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Guys, anyone got a simple cut and paste instructions for my guests so i can email them? I am not attending now, so want them there on time, right clothes for dinner etc etc...

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Try this:



Your guests are off at 10:00 on the 1st with Oxfordcomma and Thiery. They should aim to get there no later than 09:00


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rick....just looking at that poster, assume you are going to convert stableford points into gross score or are you expecting everyone to hole everything out?  

#6hourrounds


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Rick....just looking at that poster, assume you are going to convert stableford points into gross score or are you expecting everyone to hole everything out?  

#6hourrounds
		
Click to expand...

Correct.......your handicap will be deducted from your Stableford score to determine the gross equivelant so no need to put out if you can't score.....worked really well last year and is a quick way to do it....not a true lowest gross in the sense, but a fair calculation and avoids having to hole out for a 15....


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Try this:
View attachment 12378


Your guests are off at 10:00 on the 1st with Oxfordcomma and Thiery. They should aim to get there no later than 09:00
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, James will have the carry bag for the Auction/raffle with him, told him to find you or Richard.


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			not a true lowest gross in the sense, but a fair calculation and avoids having to hole out for a 15.... 

Click to expand...

I always feel a sense of achievement when writing down a 15...


----------



## Swinger (Sep 24, 2014)

Rich/Rick - just to confirm it is Black tees and 5/8ths handicap still?

Also did you see the post from Darren (Robobum) saying he can't make it now and is looking for someone to meet him to pick up the trophy?


----------



## adiemel (Sep 24, 2014)

so gutted to be missing this. really looking forward to hearing reports. h ave fun everybody and see you all next year.


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 24, 2014)

2blue said:



			Rich (Rikkitikk), Nick (Crow), Ash (MarshleyR7)......  all new to me,  It will be nice to get to know you guys & meet up with other forumers I haven't seen for a while.
		
Click to expand...

All new to me too so will be good to meet up and hopefully watch how proper golf is played! :fore:

Will be good to see rickg and fish again. 

The course certainly looked good when I drove past it this evening.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2014)

adiemel said:



			so gutted to be missing this. really looking forward to hearing reports. h ave fun everybody and see you all next year.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, having been to the last 3 I am gutted to miss out this year. Hope to be back in 2015. Hope the day runs smoothly, everyone has a cracking time and, most importantly, you raise an absolute shed load of cash.


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Cheers Rick, James will have the carry bag for the Auction/raffle with him, told him to find you or Richard.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Scott!! :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Rich/Rick - just to confirm it is Black tees and 5/8ths handicap still?

Also did you see the post from Darren (Robobum) saying he can't make it now and is looking for someone to meet him to pick up the trophy?
		
Click to expand...

Never a dull moment with you around Swinger........insert "wags finger "smiley here 

Yes saw the post from Darren and really hoping someone can get the trophy off him to bring it to the meet.

If anyone can help here is Darren's post.........we really need that trophy so if you live anywhere nearby, please liaise with Darren to collect it......

_"I'm no longer able to make the H4H day on Monday, but im trying to get the lovely trophy that Duncan made back so that it can be played for again.

Is there someone travelling down the M4 past jct15 Swindon/ Marlborough turn off anytime over the weekend that I could meet to give trophy to?

There is a pub less that 500yds of that jct that I could meet you at to handover.

I don't use the forum anymore so if anyone can help please email me drobes@hotmail.co.uk

Many thanks"_


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2014)

Rick & Rich - If no one can collect, I'll box it up and send it direct to North Hants GC for Monday. If you can let me know who to address it to......sec??

It'll be there one way or another


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is right Rick, put all the low lads in one group, out first, so we don't get held up by all the chompers.:whoo:

Jocko, they are putting two of their big hitters out first against us.......respect.

Anyway, the main question is, where is the Karaoke bar in Fleet, for a bit of Northern soul. Yeah, baby!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Problem is LB the way I'm playing just now I'm one of the biggest chompers tipping up on Monday!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2014)

rikkitikk said:



			and hopefully watch how proper golf is played! :fore:
		
Click to expand...

You do realise the Ryder Cup finishes sunday?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Problem is LB the way I'm playing just now I'm one of the biggest chompers tipping up on Monday!!
		
Click to expand...

Bet my chomping is of a higher standard than yours. Form on a par with Fulham's


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Rick & Rich - If no one can collect, I'll box it up and send it direct to North Hants GC for Monday. If you can let me know who to address it to......sec??

It'll be there one way or another
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren, thanks mate....the secretary's name is Chris Gotla.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Darren, thanks mate....the secretary's name is Chris Gotla.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So tempting to change his name to Gotcha


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Rick & Rich - If no one can collect, I'll box it up and send it direct to North Hants GC for Monday. If you can let me know who to address it to......sec??

It'll be there one way or another
		
Click to expand...

 Email sent Darren.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Problem is LB the way I'm playing just now I'm one of the biggest chompers tipping up on Monday!!
		
Click to expand...

I,ll talk you round Ian, we'll be ten points up on them just from our game........



HomerJSimpson said:



			Bet my chomping is of a higher standard than yours. Form on a par with Fulham's
		
Click to expand...

Nar, no-ones that bad, Homer.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2014)

Will there be an array of Loudmouth golf attire worn on the day like last year? 

Or will it be more acceptable to come dressed up as your favourite Ryder Cup player? Only I have the Ian Poulter outfit ready to go already...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Apologies to my group in advance, as already explained to Rick / Rich I'm not getting back until Monday morning. My flight leaves Edinburgh at 8.30 and so I'm hoping to get to North Hants between 11-11.30. Don't play too quick and I'll hopefully catch you up on the 4th/5th!

Jim


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi guys,

Apologies to my group in advance, as already explained to Rick / Rich I'm not getting back until Monday morning. My flight leaves Edinburgh at 8.30 and so I'm hoping to get to North Hants between 11-11.30. Don't play too quick and I'll hopefully catch you up on the 4th/5th! 

Jim
		
Click to expand...

Jim the 5th is a short walk from the Club, and someone from the Club will point you in the right direction.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi guys,

Apologies to my group in advance, as already explained to Rick / Rich I'm not getting back until Monday morning. My flight leaves Edinburgh at 8.30 and so I'm hoping to get to North Hants between 11-11.30. Don't play too quick and I'll hopefully catch you up on the 4th/5th!

Jim
		
Click to expand...

It's OK....we'll probably only be an hour behind schedule by the time the last group tees off......we need to allow for plenty of comfort stops for some of the old guys ahead of you......


----------



## Midnight (Sep 25, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi guys,

Apologies to my group in advance, as already explained to Rick / Rich I'm not getting back until Monday morning. My flight leaves Edinburgh at 8.30 and so I'm hoping to get to North Hants between 11-11.30. Don't play too quick and I'll hopefully catch you up on the 4th/5th!

Jim
		
Click to expand...

the way I play mate we will be still on the first


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi All, here's the current handicap list for HFH - it includes players from 2013 as well so its not a list of who is playing Monday.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/241006759/Handicap-List

Still waiting on a few I think so if you (or your guest) are not on here let me know or complete the form on the main HFH thread.

We can also update it on Monday if need be.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2014)

Start up the bagpipes, stand proud northern men, shoulder to shoulder. We may be entering the foes lair, but we have a scarred battle standard from many a battle, that will see us through. We are on a field we don't know well, but the same sun from our homeland shines down on us, the same sun that's shines on our brethren. Today, we represent that brethren so shake your opponents hand, commiserate him later and take the spoils on the day back to our valleys and glens. Grasp history, my freind! 

Blood brothers:-  


1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
7. Khamelion - Fast Striker, everything done at 90 or above, that's strokes.
8. Kraxx - Slow w(h)inger, from moaning to night talking a good game, just call me Brucie.
9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11. Crow - 
12.McBroon - Tough Scottish full back, made out of flint I hear (no not skinflint)
13. 2blue - Swarthy, tiki but not tacky,our uncle Dave.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Start up the bagpipes, stand proud northern men, shoulder to shoulder. We may be entering the foes lair, but we have a scarred battle standard from many a battle, that will see us through. We are on a field we don't know well, but the same sun from our homeland shines down on us, the same sun that's shines on our brethren. Today, we represent that brethren so shake your opponents hand, commiserate him later and take the spoils on the day back to our valleys and glens. Grasp history, my freind! 

Blood brothers:-  

9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11. Crow - 
12.McBroon - Tough Scottish full back, made out of flint I hear (no not skinflint)
13. 2blue - Swarthy, tiki but not tacky,our uncle Dave.
		
Click to expand...

I must be the international man of mystery then.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			I must be the international man of mystery then.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you must play on the wing...

Expect more diamond chat of that ilk over the weekend.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I reckon you must play on the wing...

Expect more diamond chat of that ilk over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it!

(The "S" shot has been strangely absent for a couple of rounds so fingers crossed for the weekend.)


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			Looking forward to it!

(The "S" shot has been strangely absent for a couple of rounds so fingers crossed for the weekend.)
		
Click to expand...

I had you down as a croquet type of chap


----------



## User20205 (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Start up the bagpipes, stand proud northern men, shoulder to shoulder. We may be entering the foes lair, but we have a scarred battle standard from many a battle, that will see us through. We are on a field we don't know well, but the same sun from our homeland shines down on us, the same sun that's shines on our brethren. Today, we represent that brethren so shake your opponents hand, commiserate him later and take the spoils on the day back to our valleys and glens. Grasp history, my freind! 

Blood brothers:-  


1.Liverbirdie (24 carra gold defender/libero role) think Yoyo toure, bit like my weight.
2.Qwerty (Steady midfield water carrier) Well he is a plumber.
3. Junior (No (non) sense centre half)
4. Birchy (Rotund winger, like Frannie Lee after he lost his pace)
5. NWJocko - speed merchant, plays well in "the hole", digs big enough ones for himself, anyway.
6. Lincoln Quaker - bow legged, shuffling, aging full back, rarely goes over the halfway line these days (or the bar).
7. Khamelion - Fast Striker, everything done at 90 or above, that's strokes.
8. Kraxx - Slow w(h)inger, from moaning to night talking a good game, just call me Brucie.
9. Hobbit - "experienced", deceptively slow, hard tackling half back (well that's the formations they had in them days) 
10. StuC - midfield hard case, no-one gets past him, not unless you've got your bus fare, anyway.
11. Crow - 
12.McBroon - Tough Scottish full back, made out of flint I hear (no not skinflint)
13. 2blue - Swarthy, tiki but not tacky,our uncle Dave.
		
Click to expand...


Strong team that, I still reckon the south are favourites. 

It's an foreign country down here, surely you'll get distracted by running hot water, inside toilets and horseless carriages !,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			I must be the international man of mystery then.
		
Click to expand...

Come on then Crow, write your own epithet, your on the team now.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on then Crow, write your own epithet, your on the team now.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wrote one a few pages back, it'd be be tempting fate to change it now....



Crow said:



			Mine would read: Usually plays midfield as he can do least damage there, would have scored more goals but ball tends to fly to the right off his ankle.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Sep 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Darren, thanks mate....the secretary's name is Chris Gotla.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Trophy in post, guaranteed Pre 1pm delivery on Monday.

Have a good day

Cheers
Robo


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Trophy in post, guaranteed Pre 1pm delivery on Monday.

Have a good day

Cheers
Robo
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Catch up soon :thup:


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Crow said:



			(*The "S" shot* has been strangely absent for a couple of rounds so fingers crossed for the weekend.)
		
Click to expand...

I know how you feel.
I've not hit a *"straight"* shot for some while now!



*Slime*.


----------

